# UCLA MFA Fall 2017



## Kira (Dec 1, 2016)

It was subtly suggested that someone should start a thread for UCLA 2017. I figured that it would be fun to stress together (misery loves company, right?), so here it is 

Are you guys working on any fun or secret projects until we hear back?

I'm writing another spec script, but I'm not quite sure which show yet. I was thinking something period like The Knick or Peaky Blinders. I also like those superhero shows, so Jessica Jones / Daredevil / Luke Cage are also options.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 1, 2016)

*THE DEADLINE IS TODAY! GET THOSE APPLICATIONS IN PEOPLE!*


----------



## Iuli Dia (Dec 1, 2016)

Kira said:


> It was subtly suggested that someone should start a thread for UCLA 2017. I figured that it would be fun to stress together (misery loves company, right?), so here it is
> 
> Are you guys working on any fun or secret projects until we hear back?
> 
> I'm writing another spec script, but I'm not quite sure which show yet. I was thinking something period like The Knick or Peaky Blinders. I also like those superhero shows, so Jessica Jones / Daredevil / Luke Cage are also options.



I've been meaning to watch the Knick! Might get started on that soon since my applications are all in.

I haven't spec-ed a show yet. I would probably do The Real O'Neals or Crazy Ex-Girlfriend to start with, and maybe try Silicon Valley or Broad City next??? 

For fun, I plan to start working on a treatment for a comic book idea since I have a friend who wants to illustrate it. It's daunting! I have the pilot for the series in script format, and a few rough drafts of subsequent episodes. I hope to be able to translate them to a comic book or graphic novel format.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Dec 2, 2016)

I've really wanted to watch The Kick also!  I've mostly been binge watching old shows lately, so I need to get back into some newer things. 

It's a lot easier to write a spec for a show that has more than 1 season and proven to be stable - that's the advice I got from my instructors at Columbia over the summer during a TV writing workshop. I did a Black List spec and really enjoyed the process! I'm definitely more a of a TV writer regardless of spec or pilot. But I won't be doing another TV script for a while because I have too many other projects currently - editing a feature, writing a feature script to pitch (a producer friend reached out to me! I'm so excited) and hopefully shooting a short over the winter. 

I'm so happy to be done with my main applications!  

How is everyone feeling post-deadline?


----------



## icygee (Dec 2, 2016)

I missed the mailman by 3 minutes yesterday because the woman in front of me was taking _foooooorreeeeevvvvveeerrrrrrr _at Staples so now begins my slow descent into Hell racking my brain over the "Postmarked by" date. 

In the meantime I'm going to give it a go and try adapting something. I took an Adaptation course during undergrad but when my professor found out I was a Screenwriting concentration he told me to work on my Thesis Project instead of the adaptation project he assigned.


----------



## Iuli Dia (Dec 2, 2016)

icygee said:


> I missed the mailman by 3 minutes yesterday because the woman in front of me was taking _foooooorreeeeevvvvveeerrrrrrr _at Staples so now begins my slow descent into Hell racking my brain over the "Postmarked by" date.
> 
> In the meantime I'm going to give it a go and try adapting something. I took an Adaptation course during undergrad but when my professor found out I was a Screenwriting concentration he told me to work on my Thesis Project instead of the adaptation project he assigned.



Ugh! That sucks, but they've made exceptions for other requirements in the past, so there is still hope. I think someone had a 2.8 GPA (under the 3.0 requirement) and they got in based on their writing sample. Hopefully they won't trip over a postmarked date.


----------



## icygee (Dec 2, 2016)

Iuli Dia said:


> Ugh! That sucks, but they've made exceptions for other requirements in the past, so there is still hope. I think someone had a 2.8 GPA (under the 3.0 requirement) and they got in based on their writing sample. Hopefully they won't trip over a postmarked date.


I'm not _too_ worried, I even had the guy write a little note on the envelope for me with the receipt to cover my ass but we'll see. I messed up on something with Columbia two years ago and still got an interview so hopefully my content is strong enough to cover the slight misstep. In the words of a wise woman "Everybody makes mistakes, everybody has those days."


----------



## Iuli Dia (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm very happy to be done too, and also extremely anxious. This thread is helping with the latter a lot, lol. 

Does anyone have a clear top school? 

For me, it's UCLA. Between them and USC, they are the better writing school it seems. UCLA requires 4 thesis scripts as opposed to 1 from USC. You write more and faster at UCLA and it seems that it pays off. I've met more UCLA people or at least heard of more UCLA people who went on to become writers, win Nicholl awards etc. With all that being said, they are both great schools and I would be honored to get into either one of them.


----------



## Kira (Dec 2, 2016)

Iuli Dia said:


> I haven't spec-ed a show yet. I would probably do The Real O'Neals or Crazy Ex-Girlfriend to start with, and maybe try Silicon Valley or Broad City next???
> 
> For fun, I plan to start working on a treatment for a comic book idea since I have a friend who wants to illustrate it. It's daunting! I have the pilot for the series in script format, and a few rough drafts of subsequent episodes. I hope to be able to translate them to a comic book or graphic novel format.



That is so exciting! How are you preparing to go from script to comic book / graphic novel format?



IndecisiveElle said:


> But I won't be doing another TV script for a while because I have too many other projects currently - editing a feature, writing a feature script to pitch (a producer friend reached out to me! I'm so excited) and hopefully shooting a short over the winter.



Too many projects, a good problem to have!



icygee said:


> I missed the mailman by 3 minutes yesterday because the woman in front of me was taking _foooooorreeeeevvvvveeerrrrrrr _at Staples so now begins my slow descent into Hell racking my brain over the "Postmarked by" date.
> 
> In the meantime I'm going to give it a go and try adapting something.



They'll probably be forgiving! I mean, if there's a note hopefully it's okay. You're probably not the only one  



Iuli Dia said:


> I'm very happy to be done too, and also extremely anxious. This thread is helping with the latter a lot, lol.
> 
> Does anyone have a clear top school?


I'm glad that it's helping a bit!  and yes! my top choice is USC. My two favorite showrunners (Shonda Rhimes and Bryan Fuller) went there... but it all really boils down to $


----------



## Iuli Dia (Dec 2, 2016)

Kira said:


> That is so exciting! How are you preparing to go from script to comic book / graphic novel format?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, I love Shonda! Brownie points for USC lol. I'm certainly still debating between the 2 schools still. As far as the comic, I don't even know. I will focus on the outline first. I will try to follow a bible series format and get together with my illustrator friend, who is an avid comic reader. I've read a few first issues of comics, but I need to do more research. I think I'll rely and trust my friend as far as the comic adaptation and conventions and try to do this one step at a time.


----------



## Kira (Dec 3, 2016)

Iuli Dia said:


> Oh man, I love Shonda! Brownie points for USC lol. I'm certainly still debating between the 2 schools still. As far as the comic, I don't even know. I will focus on the outline first. I will try to follow a bible series format and get together with my illustrator friend, who is an avid comic reader. I've read a few first issues of comics, but I need to do more research. I think I'll rely and trust my friend as far as the comic adaptation and conventions and try to do this one step at a time.



If you haven't read _Year of Yes_ by Shonda Rhimes, I highly recommend it! Even if it isn't center stage, she talks about her life in the TV biz a lot.... So helpful!

Re: the comic, that's sounds like a lot of research! Fun though. Do you know if you'll be uploading it chapter by chapter, or an entire volume at a time? That'll change the pace of your outline.


----------



## Iuli Dia (Dec 3, 2016)

Kira said:


> If you haven't read _Year of Yes_ by Shonda Rhimes, I highly recommend it! Even if it isn't center stage, she talks about her life in the TV biz a lot.... So helpful!
> 
> Re: the comic, that's sounds like a lot of research! Fun though. Do you know if you'll be uploading it chapter by chapter, or an entire volume at a time? That'll change the pace of your outline.



I'll put it on my to read list!

We haven't talked about distribution or dissemination yet. I would prefer chapter by chapter.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Dec 4, 2016)

Iuli Dia said:


> Does anyone have a clear top school?
> 
> .



Yes and no. I love the UT programs I applied to, but I've attended UCLA before with the Professional Producing Program and I have a lot of friends, family and connections in LA but few in Austin so it's really depending on the day what program is my top choice.  I will say in general, I prefer smaller, more intimate programs and that is a high priority for me in terms of selecting where I'd attend if I were fortunate enough to have options, so in that regard UT-A is top choice. 

I took a lot of time since applying last year to really do my due diligence and research programs this time around! The alumnus being notable is great, but it's more about what the program itself has to offer and if I can check off the right boxes on my 'want list' for how the program runs. -- especially being a TV writer, not all schools have that area well developed enough.


----------



## Kira (Dec 5, 2016)

Iuli Dia said:


> We haven't talked about distribution or dissemination yet. I would prefer chapter by chapter.


That is so exciting. I think chapter by chapter would be good too.



IndecisiveElle said:


> The alumnus being notable is great, but it's more about what the program itself has to offer and if I can check off the right boxes on my 'want list' for how the program runs. -- especially being a TV writer, not all schools have that area well developed enough.



As a fellow TV writer, what sort of requirements are you looking for?


----------



## Iuli Dia (Dec 6, 2016)

Kira said:


> That is so exciting. I think chapter by chapter would be good too.
> 
> 
> 
> As a fellow TV writer, what sort of requirements are you looking for?



I noticed UCLA gives you the option to have a pilot (drama or comedy) as part of your thesis (as apposed to having another feature, in addition to the other 3) This is great but I hope they'll consider doing half and half. There are more opportunities and jobs in TV. TV pitches are being bought while feature pitches have to be written on spec more often than not. I've heard people mentioning writing original pilots as samples more often than spec features. Either way, I'm sure UCLA prepares writers, whether they prefer features or TV. I lean towards the TV side because there is so much great content there now. 

Question: Last year, people started getting interview requests around Feb 8th, but this year the deadline was pushed from Nov to Dec. Do you guys think this will delay the admission process?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Dec 8, 2016)

Kira said:


> That is so exciting. I think chapter by chapter would be good too.
> 
> 
> 
> As a fellow TV writer, what sort of requirements are you looking for?


Hmm good question, I'm not sure if I've put it into any sort of actual list before. 

My other post already mentioned small programs - I think creating a writer's room environment is really essential to learning TV writing because we don't work in a vacuum like some feature writers do. I like seeing TV writers on the lists of notable alumni also. I did have to dig a bit more on the UCLA site to find more TV alumni.  Access to other writing classes outside of film departments is cool, I'd really like to try playwriting because of the commonalities it has with TV writing. And access to production and directing classes, although I've had a lot of those in the past including the Professional Producing Program at UCLA (which is awesome). In general the more often I see TV in the description of the program the more I look into it. For example, Columbia has a great program, but they never talk about TV in their degree information and everyone notable from the program is in the feature world (with a few exceptions, but not many and they are trying to put further emphasis on TV for the future).  

Cost and location and general campus 'vibe' have been important deciding factors for me too. Program culture is really important to me with how much time I'll be putting into the work and collaboration with classmates.  Each school has their own sort of personality and over the years working in film I've learned on that side of things which schools I feel like I'd fit in best at. 





Iuli Dia said:


> Question: Last year, people started getting interview requests around Feb 8th, but this year the deadline was pushed from Nov to Dec. Do you guys think this will delay the admission process?


I was wondering the same thing! I hope it doesn't. The anticipation nearly killed me last year and I'm even more invested in this second round of applications.


----------



## Kira (Dec 8, 2016)

Iuli Dia said:


> I noticed UCLA gives you the option to have a pilot (drama or comedy) as part of your thesis (as apposed to having another feature, in addition to the other 3) This is great but I hope they'll consider doing half and half. There are more opportunities and jobs in TV. TV pitches are being bought while feature pitches have to be written on spec more often than not. I've heard people mentioning writing original pilots as samples more often than spec features. Either way, I'm sure UCLA prepares writers, whether they prefer features or TV. I lean towards the TV side because there is so much great content there now.


Same. That's why I decided to apply to UCLA as well.



Iuli Dia said:


> Question: Last year, people started getting interview requests around Feb 8th, but this year the deadline was pushed from Nov to Dec. Do you guys think this will delay the admission process?


I really hope not. I hope to hear back from UCLA early enough so I can decide on their Professional Program in TV writing... If it is the same as last year, I'd hear back about a week before their 100% return.



IndecisiveElle said:


> I like seeing TV writers on the lists of notable alumni also. I did have to dig a bit more on the UCLA site to find more TV alumni. Access to other writing classes outside of film departments is cool, I'd really like to try playwriting because of the commonalities it has with TV writing. And access to production and directing classes, although I've had a lot of those in the past including the Professional Producing Program at UCLA (which is awesome). In general the more often I see TV in the description of the program the more I look into it. For example, Columbia has a great program, but they never talk about TV in their degree information and everyone notable from the program is in the feature world (with a few exceptions, but not many and they are trying to put further emphasis on TV for the future).


I totally agree. I want a program that focuses at least 50/50 on both feature and television writing. If there are only 1-2 television writing courses, I am not interested 

I also like that UCLA has a Writing for Animation course. That is pretty cool.


----------



## icygee (Dec 8, 2016)

Got a call from an LA area code today and even though I knew no way in Hell could it be UCLA (or USC), I have never picked up the phone faster in my life. Turned out to be a telemarketer.


----------



## Iuli Dia (Dec 8, 2016)

Does anyone want to talk about the Statement of Purpose? We've already submitted now, but since we're all anticipating and stressing lol. Maybe it will help someone next year. The prompt is general, I think to cover multiple schools, so it basically asks you what experiences and research and whatnot you've done to prepare for graduate studies. I initially wrote a very dry matter of fact statement of who I am, what I've done, what my strengths and goals are. I changed it a few weeks before the deadline, upon someone's advice, to make it more of a story about how I became the person I am today and what my purpose in life is. I tried to make it more personal and emotional basically. I didn't get to mention why I wanted to be at UCLA in particular. I didn't even talk about my future goals for my career, but oh well, I think I am happy with the statement, unless I don't get in hehe.


----------



## icygee (Dec 9, 2016)

Iuli Dia said:


> Does anyone want to talk about the Statement of Purpose? We've already submitted now, but since we're all anticipating and stressing lol. Maybe it will help someone next year.



I definitely don't think my UCLA statement is as strong as my one that I sent to some other programs _but_ I still stand by it. I steered clear of the "I want to be a writer because XYZ" because well no duh I want to be a writer I'm applying for a Screenwriting degree. Instead I started off talking about my Intro to Film class and how we watched different opening credits/scenes from different movies and seeing _The Sopranos_ and _Manhattan_ on the lecture hall screen made me homesick but also piqued my interest in filmmaking. Yada yada yada compared the values of Jesuit education (I went to Jesuit prep school and a Jesuit undergrad) to UCLA's curriculum and discussed how they're similar. Etc etc etc talked about being bi-racial and growing up with a single mother influencing the work of my past, present and future.


----------



## Kira (Dec 10, 2016)

Iuli Dia said:


> Does anyone want to talk about the Statement of Purpose? We've already submitted now, but since we're all anticipating and stressing lol. Maybe it will help someone next year.



Just like @icygee wrote, UCLA was not my strongest, but I am pretty happy with my Statement of Purpose overall. I did a bit of both, my background and where I want to go/why UCLA. I wish UCLA accepted a resume though. We'll see how it goes in a few months


----------



## Iuli Dia (Dec 10, 2016)

It seems they leave the Statement of Purpose instructions general on purpose to allows us freedom to write how we want to write. I think whatever we wrote is fine, there's no right way. I ran into a MFA screenwriting graduate at a CAPE and WGF panel in LA. Her name is Bo Yeon Kim and she was very helpful sharing her experience at UCLA, which was great lol. She applied 3 times before she got accepted!! (which means there is no hope for me this time haha) She said the third time she changed her Statement of Purpose to be more "emotional" and "raw" and she said she had better writing samples. She was a staffed writer on Reign (Amazon) and got staffed on a new show that I forgot the name of. (it's not on IMDb yet) Moral of the story, she may not have gotten in the first 2 times, but once she did her trajectory went up! So even if we don't get in this year or maybe haven't in the past, keep fighting! And keep writing to get those samples as strong as they can be.


----------



## Kira (Dec 10, 2016)

I agree, there's probably no right or wrong way. Although if I don't get in this time around, I'll try to spice things up for next year. If I don't get in anywhere, I'll do the UCLA PP in TV Writing, which will give me (hopefully) better samples and my LORs will be stronger as well (from some internships I just finished / will have).



Iuli Dia said:


> I ran into a MFA screenwriting graduate at a CAPE and WGF panel in LA. Her name is Bo Yeon Kim and she was very helpful sharing her experience at UCLA, which was great lol. She applied 3 times before she got accepted!! (which means there is no hope for me this time haha)



That's so cool! I just learned of CAPE and want to get involved (once I move to the LA area, that is). Try, try, and try again!


----------



## icygee (Dec 12, 2016)

Kira said:


> I agree, there's probably no right or wrong way. Although if I don't get in this time around, I'll try to spice things up for next year.



This is exactly what I did for this cycle, I decided to say screw it and spice it up. For USC, LMU and I think Columbia I wrote about a birthmark on my knee and developed more about growing up biracial from that and how it influences my writing and worldview. For NYU I used the opening monologue from _Manhattan_ and kind've responded to each snippet with something about myself or my place in the world/NYU. (I'm a huge nerd, please let me live). 



Iuli Dia said:


> It seems they leave the Statement of Purpose instructions general on purpose to allows us freedom to write how we want to write.



I feel like UCLA was probably the most *_professional_* presented Statement of Purpose, which is like my exact antithesis. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Anshuman Mitra (Dec 14, 2016)

Iuli Dia said:


> Does anyone want to talk about the Statement of Purpose?



After I sent in my SOP for USC, I felt like I wrote well about how I overcame my failures. But it felt a little sad.

For UCLA, I put a positive twist on it. All the personal stuff is still there but it's prefaced with a far more positive message. I liked the idea of projecting positivity in the beginning to make my SOP more attractive.

For posterity, you have to imagine writing for a group of academicians with a stack of 500 SOPs in front of them.

As my friend @icygee pointed out, leave out the obvious. Which is easier said than done.

Another good advice I received was if your first (vomit) draft is less than a page ( single-spaced) then you aren't quite reaching to tell them what they need.

This is the most intimate part of your application. So make it count.

If I am accepted, I'll post more because then I'll know it worked.


----------



## Anshuman Mitra (Dec 14, 2016)

A risk I did take was I left out what kind of films I like and/or the kinds I'd like to write.

There were two reasons for this.

Firstly, I couldn't fit it within the page limit. The other stuff seemed more appropriate to be on my SOP.

Secondly, I'm constantly evolving as a person. I don't even know what kind of films I want to write. Isn't that partially why I'm applying to grad school?

Having written a screenplay, I know that I won't know my next subject until I actually sit down to write the next one. It's a function of surprise.


----------



## icygee (Dec 14, 2016)

Anshuman Mitra said:


> A risk I did take was I left out what kind of films I like and/or the kinds I'd like to write.



I think you might be safer than you think. In my SOP I made references to wanting to challenge and frustrate the gaze of the middle class, white, heterosexual male in my work but I'm not quite sure that's realllllllllly evident by the samples I sent in so I might've shot myself in the foot but who knows, we'll see.


----------



## Anshuman Mitra (Dec 14, 2016)

icygee said:


> In my SOP I made references to wanting to challenge and frustrate the gaze of the middle class, white, heterosexual male in my work but I'm not quite sure that's realllllllllly evident by the samples I sent in so I might've shot myself in the foot but who knows, we'll see.



Personally, I think it's quite understandable if one or more of your stated aims isn't evident in your writing samples.

It is because you aren't where you want to be that you're applying to their program.

I'd written something like I want my work to be universal yet uniquely accessible to the middle class, a section frequently ignored by big film industries.

I don't know if that is entirely, factually correct. I discarded it any way due to the reasons I mentioned above.


----------



## Anshuman Mitra (Dec 14, 2016)

@icygee Curious to know why you applied to Columbia? If you see our signatures that's the only institute we both haven't or will apply to.

Columbia has a Screenwriting/ Directing discipline and I wanted to hyper focus on writing. A course here and there in other disciplines to make me a better writer is fine with me.

But Screenwriting/ Directing seemed to me like there would be close to equal emphasis on both.

Chapman also had the location factor going for it. Not that I don't understand and respect New York's importance as a place of art.

In fact if I had offers from NYU, Chapman and LMU, I'd probably choose NYU.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Dec 15, 2016)

Anshuman Mitra said:


> @icygee
> 
> Columbia has a Screenwriting/ Directing discipline and I wanted to hyper focus on writing. A course here and there in other disciplines to make me a better writer is fine with me.
> 
> But Screenwriting/ Directing seemed to me like there would be close to equal emphasis on both..



The program at Columbia for screenwriting/directing isn't so much that you spend equal time doing both, it's that both the screenwriting and directing applicants start together then specialize after their first year. It's explained really well in their online information. It's great program. I really enjoyed taking  a TV writing workshop there over the summer, but for me they don't spend enough time on TV writing (the workshop, which is technically an undergrad program is their only big TV element).


----------



## BadouBoy (Dec 16, 2016)

Anshuman Mitra said:


> A risk I did take was I left out what kind of films I like and/or the kinds I'd like to write.


I didn't apply to UCLA but hopping on this thread for the SOP discussion lol.
I think you're good leaving that stuff out. For me, the SOP is meant to tell a story of who you are as a person. You have writing samples as example(s) of stuff you like to write.


----------



## Septopus7 (Dec 18, 2016)

> For me, the SOP is meant to tell a story of who you are as a person. You have writing samples as example(s) of stuff you like to write.



Yeah, I think that's the key here.  I also didn't apply at UCLA, but find this topic pretty interesting.  When applying to USC, there wasn't even a Statement of Purpose...per say.  We had to do a "Autobiographical Character Sketch," which we had to use to define ourselves as a person.  My guess is that USC went with that name because all the Statement of Purpose's became the same thing: mere platitudes about the individual and the artist they THINK they are, and less about who they actually are (there's a difference, as challenging as it might be to find.)
And even though I can't speak exactly to the UCLA Statement of Purpose, I feel like that's what any artistic Grad School is probably looking for.  

That's, at least, what I desperately hope.  We're all just blind-firing our way through this anyways, right?


----------



## Iuli Dia (Dec 18, 2016)

Septopus7 said:


> Yeah, I think that's the key here.  I also didn't apply at UCLA, but find this topic pretty interesting.  When applying to USC, there wasn't even a Statement of Purpose...per say.  We had to do a "Autobiographical Character Sketch," which we had to use to define ourselves as a person.  My guess is that USC went with that name because all the Statement of Purpose's became the same thing: mere platitudes about the individual and the artist they THINK they are, and less about who they actually are (there's a difference, as challenging as it might be to find.)
> And even though I can't speak exactly to the UCLA Statement of Purpose, I feel like that's what any artistic Grad School is probably looking for.
> 
> That's, at least, what I desperately hope.  We're all just blind-firing our way through this anyways, right?



UCLA has a very generic prompt for their SOP, and deceivingly so. I don't even think it's theirs; it's the prompt from the overall grad school application. I called and asked for more specifics, but whoever they had answering the phones didn't know either. Though they firmly and wrongly believed it was outlined in UCLA application instruction sheet lol. @Septopus7 I think you're right, the SOP will draw platitudes because of how it's presented. It's unfortunate. 

I also applied to USC, and I liked that they were more specific in their prompts. I believe UCLA is looking for a "autobiographical sketch" as well. I agree with @Septopus7 @dvxdm  that our SOP should show who we are as a person and writer. I don't think you have to necessarily include your favorite types of films or what you like to write, thought if you do it's totally fine. In my SOP, I mentioned the genres and tone of some of the pieces that I wrote because it tied in with the rest of the essay. I think there are other different and creative ways to show who you are without mentioning those things. Maybe that's why they don't get specific with their SOP. Who knows. Whatever you write, I think it has to be engaging, emotional and give a glimpse into your soul!! haha.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 17, 2017)

I can confirm that UCLA is looking over our applications! At least for screenwriting. I got an email from an admission admin because one of my recommendations hadn't submitted their letter yet. Oops.


----------



## Kira (Jan 17, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I can confirm that UCLA is looking over our applications! At least for screenwriting. I got an email from an admission admin because one of my recommendations hadn't submitted their letter yet. Oops.


Thanks for letting us know! Hopefully that interview email (?) will arrive soon! Crossing my fingers


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 17, 2017)

Last year the interview requests were sent around the first week of February! Not too far away!


----------



## Kira (Jan 17, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Last year the interview requests were sent around the first week of February! Not too far away!


That's awesome! Hopefully the interview / result process is not delayed due to the pushed back deadline


----------



## Anshuman Mitra (Jan 18, 2017)

Best of luck to everyone. 

Can we all agree to a pact?

1. Applicants who get accepted will share the thinking they put into their application after accepting their offer.

2. If some new, valuable nugget of information regarding the admission review process shall befall them once they start attending classes they shall make it accessible to the rest of us.

I'm game. Who's with me?


----------



## gradualdecisions (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey everybody! Been lurking here for a while, and I finally have a reason to join the conversation - about an hour ago I got an invite to interview!

"I am pleased to inform you that the MFA Application Committee of UCLA’s Department of Film, Television and Digital Media was impressed with your Fall 2017 application for the Graduate Screenwriting Program. As the next part of our evaluation process progresses, we would like to set up an interview to discuss your background, interests and artistic work."

Crossing my fingers that all of you hear back swiftly as well!

MFA in Screenwriting - Fall 2017
UCLA


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 18, 2017)

Congrats! And welcome out of the woodwork. 
I just got the same email! 


It has begun!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 18, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> It has begun!


----------



## BadouBoy (Jan 18, 2017)

Yup, it's started. All the best, guys! So exciting!


----------



## Kira (Jan 19, 2017)

Congrats, everyone!!! I have received my interview request as well


----------



## icygee (Jan 19, 2017)

Me currently now that interview invites have started to roll out.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 19, 2017)

@icygee - just because it hasn't come doesn't mean it won't, plus  you applied to a really nice cross-section of programs! it's still really early in the game. Don't stress. Enjoy your wine


----------



## icygee (Jan 19, 2017)

@IndecisiveElle oh thank you, I'm just being the dramatic Gemini I am. Truthfully I'm mostly freaking out because I had this month designated for NOT freaking out so now I'm freaking out that I'm freaking out. Blissful.

Congrats on your interview tho!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 19, 2017)

icygee said:


> @IndecisiveElle oh thank you, I'm just being the dramatic Gemini I am. Truthfully I'm mostly freaking out because I had this month designated for NOT freaking out so now I'm freaking out that I'm freaking out. Blissful.
> 
> Congrats on your interview tho!


Your response just  made me laugh out loud. YES, you are absolutely a Gemini! I wasn't expecting to hear anything until at least next week so I freaked out a little about freaking out too. Can completely related, although I'm a weird Virgo Libra hybrid.


----------



## byisis (Jan 19, 2017)

Yep got mine too today from UCLA Screenwriting. Such a quick turn around! I was expecting to hear much later due to the pushed deadline! But I guess it's a blessing they're moving quickly...

Being from London I know nothing about the process whens/wheres/whys but stay positive everyone still waiting to hear, hope it comes good for you all!


----------



## Kira (Jan 20, 2017)

byisis said:


> Yep got mine too today from UCLA Screenwriting. Such a quick turn around! I was expecting to hear much later due to the pushed deadline! But I guess it's a blessing they're moving quickly...
> 
> Being from London I know nothing about the process whens/wheres/whys but stay positive everyone still waiting to hear, hope it comes good for you all!



I was quite surprised with the quick turn around as well. They are really on top of their game!
That is awesome you are from London! I just spent the Fall semester studying abroad / interning there. I miss London a lot!


----------



## icygee (Jan 20, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, if you'd like to share what date did y'all submit your application?


----------



## Kira (Jan 20, 2017)

icygee said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you'd like to share what date did y'all submit your application?


November 29th


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2017)

icygee said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you'd like to share what date did y'all submit your application?


Is there a column for hat in the spreadsheet? Because if there isn't there should be.


----------



## icygee (Jan 20, 2017)

Chris W said:


> Is there a column for hat in the spreadsheet? Because if there isn't there should be.


Now there is


----------



## gradualdecisions (Jan 20, 2017)

icygee said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you'd like to share what date did y'all submit your application?



December 1st, because I am a hardcore procrastinator.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 20, 2017)

I had to look at my application haha. I finalized it Dec 1st.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 20, 2017)

Worked it out so I can travel to LA for my interview! I'm so excited been almost two years since I was out there and it'll be great to catch up with some friends while I'm in town.


----------



## Kira (Jan 20, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Worked it out so I can travel to LA for my interview! I'm so excited been almost two years since I was out there and it'll be great to catch up with some friends while I'm in town.


That sounds like a happy reunion!  I managed it so that I can be in LA for my interview too. I'm really excited - I've never really gotten to explore LA. It won't be much, but hopefully I can do some touristy things (like the "Hollywood" sign)


----------



## mchn (Jan 20, 2017)

Hey everyone! Long time lurker here. Congrats to those of you who got an interview! I was surprised to hear back from UCLA so soon especially because they pushed the application deadline to December. Have any of you managed to confirm a day and time for your interview? I emailed them my three preferred time slots, but haven't heard back yet and I'm not sure if I should email them again.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 20, 2017)

Kira said:


> That sounds like a happy reunion!  I managed it so that I can be in LA for my interview too. I'm really excited - I've never really gotten to explore LA. It won't be much, but hopefully I can do some touristy things (like the "Hollywood" sign)


That's awesome! Maybe we will run into each other!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 20, 2017)

mchn said:


> Hey everyone! Long time lurker here. Congrats to those of you who got an interview! I was surprised to hear back from UCLA so soon especially because they pushed the application deadline to December. Have any of you managed to confirm a day and time for your interview? I emailed them my three preferred time slots, but haven't heard back yet and I'm not sure if I should email them again.



I emailed them yesterday when I didn't know my flight plans, and then again today now that my travel is booked. Haven't had a response to either. We should probably be patient. I'm sure they're being flooded with preferences they need to coordinate.


----------



## Kira (Jan 20, 2017)

mchn said:


> Hey everyone! Long time lurker here. Congrats to those of you who got an interview! I was surprised to hear back from UCLA so soon especially because they pushed the application deadline to December. Have any of you managed to confirm a day and time for your interview? I emailed them my three preferred time slots, but haven't heard back yet and I'm not sure if I should email them again.


Congrats to you too! I emailed them my preference, but I haven't heard back yet. I wouldn't do anything until Tuesday to give them some time. I bet there are a lot of people and a lot of time preferences.



IndecisiveElle said:


> That's awesome! Maybe we will run into each other!


Yes, possibly!


----------



## ASF (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Long time lurker, first time commenter. Congrats on the interviews!

I noticed that everyone who has heard back applied to the screenwriting M.F.A. program. Has anyone heard back who applied to the Production / Directing program?


----------



## coffeeteaandme (Jan 20, 2017)

ASF said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time commenter. Congrats on the interviews!
> 
> I noticed that everyone who has heard back applied to the screenwriting M.F.A. program. Has anyone heard back who applied to the Production / Directing program?



Hi ASF! I too am a long time lurker and production/directing applicant. I was wondering the same thing - as of now it looks like only screenwriting applicants have heard. Perhaps next week they'll be working on the production/directing notifications. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Nikhail (Jan 20, 2017)

I received an email on Jan 12 saying they didn't receive the hard copy of my materials... which I did send in. Then the next day they told me to disregard the email and that my app is now ready for review. Im hoping this means I'll just find out later about the interview as I didnt receive an email like most of you...


----------



## Sheri (Jan 21, 2017)

Kira said:


> Congrats, everyone!!! I have received my interview request as well




I'm brand new to this site, but I just received my invitation to interview as well!  Excited and nervous as expected lol


----------



## Kira (Jan 22, 2017)

Sheri said:


> I'm brand new to this site, but I just received my invitation to interview as well!  Excited and nervous as expected lol


First of all, welcome to the site! Secondly, congrats!!!


----------



## Kira (Jan 22, 2017)

psst new members should definitely add their stats/status to the tracking application document


----------



## Anshuman Mitra (Jan 22, 2017)

I think a more pertinent question, to those of you who have recieved an interview request, is when were your hard copy materials received by the University?

Apparently applications are reviewed on a rolling basis.


----------



## Kira (Jan 23, 2017)

Anshuman Mitra said:


> I think a more pertinent question, to those of you who have recieved an interview request, is when were your hard copy materials received by the University?
> 
> Apparently applications are reviewed on a rolling basis.


I sent in my hard copy on the 29th of November and am from the US, so it was probably  received that following week. I could not give you an exact date.

Although I know an international applicant submitted theirs in after me, yet heard back the same day I did.


----------



## Anshuman Mitra (Jan 23, 2017)

I think they received mine on 11/30 or 12/1 ... Congrats on the interview.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 23, 2017)

Applications might be reviewed based on when they receive hard copy (I didn't even mail mine until the due date but was one of the earlier applicants to be asked to interview), but I don't believe that determines the notification order. In previous years interview emails were sent in order of region. 

I'm in Detroit, and I had the option of traveling to LA or Skype - although NYC is actually much closer and the committee does travel to NYC to do East Coast Interviews. There is some information on the possible order in last years thread for anyone interested. The forums were a bit more lively in terms of conversation then compared to this year. 

And then each program has a different committee so it makes a lot of sense that the production MFA wouldn't hear back at the exact same time. They're on their own schedule.


----------



## Anshuman Mitra (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for sharing @IndecisiveElle. But why did they make you choose between travelling to LA or Skype, if they will hold some interviews in New York?

Also, are you talking about the 2016 UCLA thread or some other thread from last year?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 23, 2017)

Anshuman Mitra said:


> Thanks for sharing @IndecisiveElle. But why did they make you choose between travelling to LA or Skype, if they will hold some interviews in New York?
> 
> Also, are you talking about the 2016 UCLA thread or some other thread from last year?


Those are just the options they gave me. I think it's standard for anywhere in the middle of the country. I may have been able to request NYC, but I am flying to LA. 

yes, I meant the 2016 UCLA thread. Although if you use the search tool there are many previous years. You  might find a few useful ones in the 'similar threads' area underneath the reply box also.


----------



## Anshuman Mitra (Jan 23, 2017)

I've just been informed that there's no need for me to be interviewed as I'm already known to their faculty.

Public service announcement for anyone else, like me, who has attended UCLA TFT recently.


----------



## Kira (Jan 23, 2017)

Anshuman Mitra said:


> I've just been informed that there's no need for me to be interviewed as I'm already known to their faculty.
> 
> Public service announcement for anyone else, like me, who has attended UCLA TFT recently.


That is awesome! Did you do the PP in TV writing or screenwriting? If so, what did you think of it?


----------



## Anshuman Mitra (Jan 24, 2017)

Kira said:


> That is awesome! Did you do the PP in TV writing or screenwriting? If so, what did you think of it?



Hey @Kira,

I actually did a course called Advanced Screenwriting Workshop. It's technically an undergraduate summer program separate from the PP.

It was focused on feature film writing. It's a bread and butter course that attracts people from the various intervals of the writing spectrum. We had a published novelist who wanted to adapt her novel into a screenplay, a 65 year old copywriter who wanted to make the transition, some of UCLA's own students from other disciplines, mainly direction. A really nice guy from UCLA Extension who was working on rewriting his action screenplay. A returning UCLA student who just wanted to breath the air inside the halls again. A 18 year old, fresh out of high school in Minnesota, who had already landed an acting gig with one of the Kardashian sisters. Kendall, I think. And a bunch of rookies, like me, who didn't know what's good for them.

I think the course is really versatile in a nuts and bolts kinda way. It can help you in your journey no matter where you are. Practically speaking, you are required to have a synopsis/ logline at the beginning of the course and then you get story craft challenges every week that help improve your writing chops. At the end of the course you are required to submit the first 30 pages of your screenplay.

I learnt a lot from the Professor and all my classmates. 

My only criticism is that if you're looking to break into the writing industry as soon as possible then maybe this course isn't as intense as it should be.

But if you want to lay a really solid foundation to build upon this very well maybe the thing for you.

Hope this answers your question


----------



## Kira (Jan 24, 2017)

Anshuman Mitra said:


> I actually did a course called Advanced Screenwriting Workshop. It's technically an undergraduate summer program separate from the PP.
> 
> It was focused on feature film writing. It's a bread and butter course that attracts people from the various intervals of the writing spectrum. We had a published novelist who wanted to adapt her novel into a screenplay, a 65 year old copywriter who wanted to make the transition, some of UCLA's own students from other disciplines, mainly direction. A really nice guy from UCLA Extension who was working on rewriting his action screenplay. A returning UCLA student who just wanted to breath the air inside the halls again. A 18 year old, fresh out of high school in Minnesota, who had already landed an acting gig with one of the Kardashian sisters. Kendall, I think. And a bunch of rookies, like me, who didn't know what's good for them.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Your review is very thorough and helpful  I tried looking but couldn't find it on their website. Is it part of UCLA Extension?


----------



## Operator (Jan 25, 2017)

anyone here apply for the Producers Program? If so, have you heard anything yet regarding an interview?


----------



## Anshuman Mitra (Jan 25, 2017)

Kira said:


> I tried looking but couldn't find it on their website. Is it part of UCLA Extension?



No, its separate from UCLA Extension too. It's indigenous to UCLA TFT and is offered in the summer. Its course no. is/ was 135A.

UCLA School of Theater, Film and Television Courses

The link above used to be its former home. I would keep an eye on that because these things are always in flux.

I think you should email ucla summer sessions for help regarding this. Even if you like some other course it's always safe to check. Another option would be to email the faculty. They're always open to answering questions. It's something I did myself before going to UCLA.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 25, 2017)

Anshuman Mitra said:


> No, its separate from UCLA Extension too. It's indigenous to UCLA TFT and is offered in the summer. Its course no. is/ was 135A.
> 
> UCLA School of Theater, Film and Television Courses
> 
> ...



I've heard about this! Looks awesome. I did the Professional Producing Program after I finished my undergrad in 2012 and was very tempted by the screenwriting summer course too. Glad it's as good as I'd imagined. 

Sounds similar to how I took a workshop at Columbia over the summer via their School of the Arts Summer Programs. I love seeing other writers take advantage of these types of programs and also that so many film schools are embracing them more and more!  

This is the Columbia one I did in case anyone is interested in that too Summer Film Course | Television Writing Intensive | Columbia University School of the Arts


----------



## Kira (Jan 27, 2017)

Just a heads up, I received the email for my interview appointment time and date


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 27, 2017)

Kira said:


> Just a heads up, I received the email for my interview appointment time and date




Me too! Mine is Tuesday, right when I get into town. Which is nice because I won't stress at all while I'm in town. Also a little nerve wracking if the flight gets delayed or there's any issues.


----------



## Kira (Jan 27, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Me too! Mine is Tuesday, right when I get into town. Which is nice because I won't stress at all while I'm in town. Also a little nerve wracking if the flight gets delayed or there's any issues.


That is awesome! Mine is Wednesday, my final day. Crossing my fingers that your flight is OK 

If anyone has been to LA / UCLA, it is my first time so feel free to suggest any touristy / local favorites!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 27, 2017)

Kira said:


> If anyone has been to LA / UCLA, it is my first time so feel free to suggest any touristy / local favorites!


Buy a cookie ice cream sandwich from Diddy Riese!

Diddy Reese  Google Maps

They're amazing and super cheap. Or at least they used to be.

It'll be a nice reward for yourself after the interview.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 27, 2017)

Chris W said:


> Buy a cookie ice cream sandwich from Diddy Riese!
> 
> Diddy Reese  Google Maps
> 
> ...



I second this idea!  They're really good. Although I've heard not as good as they used to be, they still get lines around the block during the summer. 

The UCLA campus is gorgeous and worth wandering around on it's own. Westwood is very much like a mini college town within LA. I remember there being some good Korean food and a really good sushi spot, although I forget the names. 

Personally my favorite tourist thing is driving the Pacific Coast Highway up through Malibu and then driving around in the canyons. Malibu State Park is very pretty, although it is a crummy time of year for that sort of thing if it's still rainy out there.


----------



## Kira (Jan 27, 2017)

Chris W said:


> Buy a cookie ice cream sandwich from Diddy Riese!
> 
> Diddy Reese  Google Maps
> 
> ...


You don't have to convince me twice! You are the second person to suggest Diddy Reese to me. How good can these cookies be :O



IndecisiveElle said:


> I second this idea!  They're really good. Although I've heard not as good as they used to be, they still get lines around the block during the summer.
> 
> The UCLA campus is gorgeous and worth wandering around on it's own. Westwood is very much like a mini college town within LA. I remember there being some good Korean food and a really good sushi spot, although I forget the names.
> 
> Personally my favorite tourist thing is driving the Pacific Coast Highway up through Malibu and then driving around in the canyons. Malibu State Park is very pretty, although it is a crummy time of year for that sort of thing if it's still rainy out there.



Yes! I am looking to set up a campus tour while at UCLA. It would be a nice change of pace to have an actual school campus. I've attended three different campuses in three countries and the best "green quad" I've had is next to a highway (while at BU)...


----------



## Comedynerd (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey guys!

Got my interview for UCLA on Tuesday as well.  Congrats to everyone else interviewing!  Who will be interviewing you?  I'm with Linda Voorhees.


----------



## Kira (Jan 28, 2017)

Comedynerd said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Got my interview for UCLA on Tuesday as well.  Congrats to everyone else interviewing!  Who will be interviewing you?  I'm with Linda Voorhees.


Congrats! I am with Kris Young.


----------



## LilyMunster (Jan 28, 2017)

Everyone is getting interviews already? I'm still waiting from anything from them, UCLA. Nothing yet; I was rejected last year and it's starting to look like I will be again. It's really frustrating and disappointing.


----------



## icygee (Jan 28, 2017)

LilyMunster said:


> Everyone is getting interviews already? I'm still waiting from anything from them, UCLA. Nothing yet; I was rejected last year and it's starting to look like I will be again. It's really frustrating and disappointing.


I got a big fat X when I applied two years ago and I'm thinking it'll be more of the same when they get around to it. Looking historically I think rejections will come in the next few days. Luckily UCLA isn't in my top (I actually only applied on a whim at the last minute) so I won't be too bummed if that's the news I get. Still sucks though.


----------



## Anshuman Mitra (Jan 30, 2017)

Kira said:


> If anyone has been to LA / UCLA, it is my first time so feel free to suggest any touristy / local favorites!



I'd like to echo what @IndecisiveElle said about Westwood and the campus.

Personal favourites sunset boulevard (view - sunset), rec centre ( party !), Fat Sal's and In n Out (food). 

I also really like their dining halls.


----------



## Anshuman Mitra (Jan 30, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I've heard about this! Looks awesome. I did the Professional Producing Program after I finished my undergrad in 2012 and was very tempted by the screenwriting summer course too. Glad it's as good as I'd imagined.
> 
> Sounds similar to how I took a workshop at Columbia over the summer via their School of the Arts Summer Programs. I love seeing other writers take advantage of these types of programs and also that so many film schools are embracing them more and more!



You were part of two really nice programs, Elle. Two really nice locations too. 

Thank You for sharing the link to the program you attended at Columbia. It seems quite thorough and intense.

And best of luck to us for the current application cycle!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 30, 2017)

Comedynerd said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Got my interview for UCLA on Tuesday as well.  Congrats to everyone else interviewing!  Who will be interviewing you?  I'm with Linda Voorhees.



Mine is with Linda also!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 30, 2017)

Kira said:


> You don't have to convince me twice! You are the second person to suggest Diddy Reese to me. How good can these cookies be :O
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I am looking to set up a campus tour while at UCLA. It would be a nice change of pace to have an actual school campus. I've attended three different campuses in three countries and the best "green quad" I've had is next to a highway (while at BU)...


 
You should try to swing by the LMU campus while you're in LA also. It's gorgeous! I haven't ever visited it myself and decided not to reapply there, but man, the photos cannot be doing it justice. It's right on the ocean!


----------



## Kira (Jan 30, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> You should try to swing by the LMU campus while you're in LA also. It's gorgeous! I haven't ever visited it myself and decided not to reapply there, but man, the photos cannot be doing it justice. It's right on the ocean!


That's a good idea!  It does look stunning! I watched a few videos on Youtube of the different campuses. Living and studying in LA will be totally different from my experience in Boston.

How are you guys feeling about the interview? I am both nervous (for obvious reasons) but excited as well.


----------



## Comedynerd (Jan 30, 2017)

Kira said:


> That's a good idea!  It does look stunning! I watched a few videos on Youtube of the different campuses. Living and studying in LA will be totally different from my experience in Boston.
> 
> How are you guys feeling about the interview? I am both nervous (for obvious reasons) but excited as well.



Me too!  I have a background in comedy and my area of interest is WAY more skewed towards writing for TV rather than features so I'm nervous about not being the kind of student they want.  Just going to be honest I guess!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 30, 2017)

Kira said:


> That's a good idea!  It does look stunning! I watched a few videos on Youtube of the different campuses. Living and studying in LA will be totally different from my experience in Boston.
> 
> How are you guys feeling about the interview? I am both nervous (for obvious reasons) but excited as well.


I feel the same. I'm trying not to think too far ahead of myself and stay focused on work this week. I have a lot going on and really shouldn't be letting myself get so distracted by next week, but I cannot wait to get out of the cold weather and into some California sun!


----------



## Kira (Jan 30, 2017)

Comedynerd said:


> Me too!  I have a background in comedy and my area of interest is WAY more skewed towards writing for TV rather than features so I'm nervous about not being the kind of student they want.  Just going to be honest I guess!


I think I've read that UCLA is trying to up their television game, so maybe you'd be perfect  That is so cool that you have a background in comedy. I am trying to write a Brooklyn 99 spec (note the word "trying") and it is difficult.



IndecisiveElle said:


> I feel the same. I'm trying not to think too far ahead of myself and stay focused on work this week. I have a lot going on and really shouldn't be letting myself get so distracted by next week, but I cannot wait to get out of the cold weather and into some California sun!


That's so true, just take it one day at a time. I am quite excited to see the Californian sun! Maybe a beach and some hiking as well


----------



## patchoooli (Jan 30, 2017)

Kira said:


> I think I've read that UCLA is trying to up their television game, so maybe you'd be perfect  That is so cool that you have a background in comedy. I am trying to write a Brooklyn 99 spec (note the word "trying") and it is difficult.
> 
> 
> That's so true, just take it one day at a time. I am quite excited to see the Californian sun! Maybe a beach and some hiking as well



Hey Kira, 

I can highly recommend Runyon Canyon for a walk if you plan to head over to Hollywood. (20 - 30 mins Uber from UCLA) The basic loop takes about an hour in total, which is great if you want to pack loads into your day, half hour of climbing to the top - hard work - TOTALLY worth it for the stunning views, Hollywood sign and selfie opps... you can walk to the walk of fame from there if you have any energy left  

Good luck with your UCLA interviews everyone


----------



## Comedynerd (Jan 31, 2017)

patchoooli said:


> Hey Kira,
> 
> I can highly recommend Runyon Canyon for a walk if you plan to head over to Hollywood. (20 - 30 mins Uber from UCLA) The basic loop takes about an hour in total, which is great if you want to pack loads into your day, half hour of climbing to the top - hard work - TOTALLY worth it for the stunning views, Hollywood sign and selfie opps... you can walk to the walk of fame from there if you have any energy left
> 
> Good luck with your UCLA interviews everyone



Thanks for the hike suggestion!  I'll definitely be hitting this up myself


----------



## leicafan1990 (Jan 31, 2017)

Anyone else apply for Cinematography? I was waitlisted last year. Keeping my fingers crossed that this is the year.


----------



## Kira (Feb 1, 2017)

patchoooli said:


> Hey Kira,
> 
> I can highly recommend Runyon Canyon for a walk if you plan to head over to Hollywood. (20 - 30 mins Uber from UCLA) The basic loop takes about an hour in total, which is great if you want to pack loads into your day, half hour of climbing to the top - hard work - TOTALLY worth it for the stunning views, Hollywood sign and selfie opps... you can walk to the walk of fame from there if you have any energy left
> 
> Good luck with your UCLA interviews everyone



Thanks so much! Sounds like a great suggestion for a jam-packed schedule (which I have)  Are you from / live in LA?


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 1, 2017)

Kira said:


> Thanks so much! Sounds like a great suggestion for a jam-packed schedule (which I have)  Are you from / live in LA?



Hey, great you have planned a packed out day!
Im from London, UK but have been to LA a lot. I did the week-long UCLA directing intensive last year. A lot of fun. 
Everything crossed for your interview. Rooting for everyone on here. Nerve-racking month! x


----------



## brandon segelke (Feb 1, 2017)

leicafan1990 said:


> Anyone else apply for Cinematography? I was waitlisted last year. Keeping my fingers crossed that this is the year.


I applied for cinemaatography! Right there with ya man


----------



## Kira (Feb 1, 2017)

patchoooli said:


> Hey, great you have planned a packed out day!
> Im from London, UK but have been to LA a lot. I did the week-long UCLA directing intensive last year. A lot of fun.
> Everything crossed for your interview. Rooting for everyone on here. Nerve-racking month! x



That's right, London! The UCLA directing intensive sounds exciting! Good luck to yourself (and everyone!) as well


----------



## gradualdecisions (Feb 3, 2017)

To the peeps with interviews coming up - how are ya'll prepping? I'm getting a little nervous and I think I'd feel better if I had some kind of gameplan, but I kind of don't know where to start.


----------



## turburr (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi all! I also received a notification to interview for UCLA's screenwriting program. Is anybody else interviewing in New York? I'm nervous because it seems like most of y'all are going to LA.


----------



## Kira (Feb 5, 2017)

gradualdecisions said:


> To the peeps with interviews coming up - how are ya'll prepping? I'm getting a little nervous and I think I'd feel better if I had some kind of gameplan, but I kind of don't know where to start.


Have you checked out the Film School Interview Wiki page? I'd read over those questions and try to formulate an answer for each one. From what I've read from previous years, it is more like a conversation than a traditional interview.



turburr said:


> Hi all! I also received a notification to interview for UCLA's screenwriting program. Is anybody else interviewing in New York? I'm nervous because it seems like most of y'all are going to LA.


LA for me, but have fun in NYC! I'm sure there's a few others that are interviewing in NYC. I wouldn't worry based on location.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 8, 2017)

@Kira  are you still in town tomorrow? I might do the campus tour in the afternoon but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## YMK (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey everyone, long time lurker here. (I was hiding and stalking all of you - not in a creepy way, I promise!)  I just got an email setting up an interview and I'm completely freaked out about it! @IndecisiveElle and @Kira and @Comedynerd - How did your interviews go?


----------



## Comedynerd (Feb 9, 2017)

YMK said:


> Hey everyone, long time lurker here. (I was hiding and stalking all of you - not in a creepy way, I promise!)  I just got an email setting up an interview and I'm completely freaked out about it! @IndecisiveElle and @Kira and @Comedynerd - How did your interviews go?


Hey YMK!  Congrats on the interview!!! I was freaked out too.  It's just a conversation about yourself and the work that you want to do.  They aren't going to drill you on your film history or anything.


----------



## YMK (Feb 9, 2017)

Comedynerd said:


> Hey YMK!  Congrats on the interview!!! I was freaked out too.  It's just a conversation about yourself and the work that you want to do.  They aren't going to drill you on your film history or anything.



That is good to know! The email mentioned that its going to be informal, but its hard to keep that in mind when the only thing running through your mind is 'OhMyGodOhMyGodOhMyGodOhMyGodGahhhhhhhh!'


----------



## brandon segelke (Feb 9, 2017)

YMK said:


> That is good to know! The email mentioned that its going to be informal, but its hard to keep that in mind when the only thing running through your mind is 'OhMyGodOhMyGodOhMyGodOhMyGodGahhhhhhhh!'


Congrats dude! What department did you apply for?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 9, 2017)

The worst part of my interview was that I came straight from the airport with only a pit stop at In'n'Out between! At least I had time to eat or I would have been fairly ill during the interview. 

 Linda was lovely and passionate about the program and about storytelling. I really enjoyed it. We chatted about my writing experience, my goals, why I wanted to go to UCLA and she told me a lot about the program and gave me more than enough time to ask any questions - I didn't really have any. I'm hoping my nervousness and jet-lag didn't impact the impression I gave her, but I know there are things I could have phrased better or explained more clearly had I not been in a brain fog.


----------



## YMK (Feb 9, 2017)

brandon segelke said:


> Congrats dude! What department did you apply for?


Thanks! I applied for Production/Directing.


----------



## Kira (Feb 9, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> @Kira  are you still in town tomorrow? I might do the campus tour in the afternoon but I'm not sure yet.


Hey! Sorry for the late reply. I actually flew home and then had an interview today - it has been a long 24 hours! Did you end up touring? I went on the undergrad tour on Tuesday, but it was still really nice! I like the UCLA campus a lot and there was a big emphasis on community. A lot of school spirit too, UCLA gear everywhere!



YMK said:


> Hey everyone, long time lurker here. (I was hiding and stalking all of you - not in a creepy way, I promise!)  I just got an email setting up an interview and I'm completely freaked out about it! @IndecisiveElle and @Kira and @Comedynerd - How did your interviews go?


Congrats!!! Just as others said, it was a casual interview. I think it went pretty well - my interviewer thought my script was very strong. If you are worried, I just went through these questions and made sure I had an answer for each one


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 9, 2017)

Kira said:


> Hey! Sorry for the late reply. I actually flew home and then had an interview today - it has been a long 24 hours! Did you end up touring? I went on the undergrad tour on Tuesday, but it was still really nice! I like the UCLA campus a lot and there was a big emphasis on community. A lot of school spirit too, UCLA gear everywhere!



I did! I took the film school tour. There was another girl, who's name totally slips my mind now, who was also interviewing on Friday. The tour guide was a really nice guy from the animation MFA program. There were a few other people interested in other programs also. The guide, I think his name was Will?, wound up being incredibly reassuring about how my interview went. There were a few things I wish I had answered in a different way, but when he spoke about the TFT I felt a bit better - like Linda would have been able to see through my nerves and not feeling very well and see my passion for storytelling. He repeatedly said how all programs are about story, and I love that about UCLA - and I love everything else about UCLA. Tons of school pride! Such a great community. 

Hope your interview went well! What was the undergrad tour like? Sounds like a fast and furious trip!


----------



## YMK (Feb 10, 2017)

@Kira  - Thank you. I've already started prepping and of course I started off with all the questions from the film school interview question wiki. It has been a godsend!

I noticed on the spreadsheet that only the international students applying for Production/Directing have gotten interview letters so far. I'm a little worried that we have to go first. I'd have been happier at least knowing who's going to be on the panel but that hasn't been mentioned either. *commence nail biting* 

I actually had a couple of hours off work today and I spent it going through the 2016 forums and threads. At first I thought I'm going down a slippery slope and definitely wasting my free time but it proved quite useful. For example someone had mentioned that when asked about how they were going to fund their education they replied with, 'I'm about to take huge and crippling loans'! (Okay, I'm exaggerating! But something along those lines.) However, interview committees frown upon students mentioning that we're about to take huge loans to cover our tuition. Is that true? 

Has anyone here been asked how they're about to fund their tuition? Is there any right way to answer this question? If I said something along the lines of, 'I probably cant afford it without scholarship/ funding', - which is the truth - will that substantially decrease my chances of getting in?! I think I should be honest but then again I'm not at all sure I'm thinking straight. So, any advice?


----------



## Kira (Feb 10, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I did! I took the film school tour. There was another girl, who's name totally slips my mind now, who was also interviewing on Friday. The tour guide was a really nice guy from the animation MFA program. There were a few other people interested in other programs also. The guide, I think his name was Will?, wound up being incredibly reassuring about how my interview went. There were a few things I wish I had answered in a different way, but when he spoke about the TFT I felt a bit better - like Linda would have been able to see through my nerves and not feeling very well and see my passion for storytelling. He repeatedly said how all programs are about story, and I love that about UCLA - and I love everything else about UCLA. Tons of school pride! Such a great community.
> 
> Hope your interview went well! What was the undergrad tour like? Sounds like a fast and furious trip!



Oh wow, I'm glad you had a great tour! That's so weird. I emailed the UCLA graduate division for graduate tours and they said they weren't offered, Maybe it was just for the dates I was available. The undergrad tour was nice! Hit up a few libraries / student center / etc. Got to know the campus pretty well and learned a lot 

Sounds like your interview went well! I think mine was good, but I could see it going either way. My interviewer and I got along well and I wasn't too nervous, but he kept mentioning the fact that I'm coming straight from undergrad :/ I tried to reassure him with the fact my writing partners are older / age shouldn't matter because my writing samples are strong, but we'll see  He seemed impressed with my other answers though.

It was! It was a fast trip, but I was able to tour both USC and UCLA (not LMU, unfortunately. Delayed plane). The trip was just enough that I can definitely see myself living in LA though! Seems like something is always going on and I could be happy there.

What about you? Did you have a good time meeting up with old friends?



YMK said:


> Has anyone here been asked how they're about to fund their tuition? Is there any right way to answer this question? If I said something along the lines of, 'I probably cant afford it without scholarship/ funding', - which is the truth - will that substantially decrease my chances of getting in?! I think I should be honest but then again I'm not at all sure I'm thinking straight. So, any advice?



I am not sure I can help you. They did not ask me any questions regarding tuition. Are you looking for scholarships or grants? Maybe you can just leave it at that.

PS I went to Diddy Riese and it was AMAZING! and super cheap? Like $0.50 for a single cookie is pretty good compares to Insomnia Cookie in the Northeast.


----------



## gradualdecisions (Feb 10, 2017)

YMK said:


> - Has anyone here been asked how they're about to fund their tuition? Is there any right way to answer this question? If I said something along the lines of, 'I probably cant afford it without scholarship/ funding', - which is the truth - will that substantially decrease my chances of getting in?! I think I should be honest but then again I'm not at all sure I'm thinking straight. So, any advice?




I had my interview on Monday and I wasn't asked about funding at all - but if it comes up in yours I guess you could spin it a little by saying you love how UCLA is comparatively affordable since it's a public university. (As long as that's actually the case for your degree, haha. I applied for screenwriting and compared to USC's program it's a serious bargain.)


----------



## Comedynerd (Feb 10, 2017)

Does anyone else think it's strange that UCLA does an interview plus an extensive writing submission but USC does not? With both being highly competitive programs you'd think USC would want to know more about their applicants.  But who knows MAYBE KNOWING LESS IS GOOD haha


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Feb 11, 2017)

Kira said:


> Sounds like your interview went well! I think mine was good, but I could see it going either way. My interviewer and I got along well and I wasn't too nervous, but he kept mentioning the fact that I'm coming straight from undergrad :/ I tried to reassure him with the fact my writing partners are older / age shouldn't matter because my writing samples are strong, but we'll see  He seemed impressed with my other answers though.
> .



Who was your inteviewer?


----------



## YMK (Feb 11, 2017)

Kira said:


> I am not sure I can help you. They did not ask me any questions regarding tuition. Are you looking for scholarships or grants? Maybe you can just leave it at that.





gradualdecisions said:


> I had my interview on Monday and I wasn't asked about funding at all - but if it comes up in yours I guess you could spin it a little by saying you love how UCLA is comparatively affordable since it's a public university. (As long as that's actually the case for your degree, haha. I applied for screenwriting and compared to USC's program it's a serious bargain.)



It's really good to know that both of you weren't asked about funding! Maybe they won't ask me either!  
@gradualdecisions - You're right! I could totally do a little spin with the whole public school vs private school issue. Thanks


----------



## turburr (Feb 11, 2017)

Hey guys!

I had my interview in New York today. Hal and Marc were really nice. They essentially just asked me questions about my application, the things I wanted to write, etc. I was a little jittery on a few questions but they verbally told me I did pretty well so it was a big weight off my shoulders. Does anyone know when we hear back?


----------



## turburr (Feb 11, 2017)

Kira said:


> My interviewer and I got along well and I wasn't too nervous, but he kept mentioning the fact that I'm coming straight from undergrad :/ I tried to reassure him with the fact my writing partners are older / age shouldn't matter because my writing samples are strong, but we'll see  He seemed impressed with my other answers though.



Yeah, I essentially hit them over the head with "I AM VERY MATURE FOR MY AGE AND MY WRITING IS GREAT" etc. to get them off my back about being young. I think it worked.


----------



## Kira (Feb 11, 2017)

Heisenberg91 said:


> Who was your inteviewer?



Kris Young.



turburr said:


> Yeah, I essentially hit them over the head with "I AM VERY MATURE FOR MY AGE AND MY WRITING IS GREAT" etc. to get them off my back about being young. I think it worked.



Hahah that's what I tried to do too  Hopefully it worked for the both of us! My interview also said I was a great candidate, but I can't help but worry a bit. If our writing is great then age should not matter, right?!

I talked with Maggie and she said probably mid March at the latest.


----------



## turburr (Feb 11, 2017)

Kira said:


> Kris Young.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fingers crossed for both of us! the film industry could use some young faces


----------



## gradualdecisions (Feb 12, 2017)

Comedynerd said:


> Does anyone else think it's strange that UCLA does an interview plus an extensive writing submission but USC does not? With both being highly competitive programs you'd think USC would want to know more about their applicants.  But who knows MAYBE KNOWING LESS IS GOOD haha



I did the Professional Program at UCLA and one of my professors told me that they're very aware that writers aren't always amazing at selling themselves. He said he's definitely admitted solid writers who had a terrible interview, as long as he could tell that they were "just nervous and not an asshole." It sounded like their main purpose for the interviews is to get a sense of whether you'd be an easy person to be around in workshops for 2+ years. Maybe USC doesn't care about that as much? Totally speculating, haha.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 13, 2017)

Kira said:


> Oh wow, I'm glad you had a great tour! That's so weird. I emailed the UCLA graduate division for graduate tours and they said they weren't offered, Maybe it was just for the dates I was available. The undergrad tour was nice! Hit up a few libraries / student center / etc. Got to know the campus pretty well and learned a lot
> 
> Sounds like your interview went well! I think mine was good, but I could see it going either way. My interviewer and I got along well and I wasn't too nervous, but he kept mentioning the fact that I'm coming straight from undergrad :/ I tried to reassure him with the fact my writing partners are older / age shouldn't matter because my writing samples are strong, but we'll see  He seemed impressed with my other answers though.
> 
> ...



I did the tour directly through TFT, I think they give ones separate from the main campus tours.  I'm glad you got to explore and enjoyed the campus! and that you got to explore LA some! It's good you can see yourself there. it's such a weird place and not everyone has that feeling when the visit. I think that's a good sign for your future out there! 

How did you like USC? It's extremely different from UCLA! Most people find they prefer one to the other. 

It's hard to get in straight from undergrad. But I think from what you've said here that you're mature and have life experience and hopefully will be an exception to the status quo! The average age of a UCLA film MFA student is 30. I'm exactly on the mark with that. 

I had a good time with friends. Thanks for asking. I didn't get to see as many as I would have liked because I was particularly run down during the entire trip. But it was a welcome break from Michigan! I went up  to San Fran for the weekend for a family event and that was really fun as well. Hadn't been there since I was a teenager.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 13, 2017)

gradualdecisions said:


> I did the Professional Program at UCLA and one of my professors told me that they're very aware that writers aren't always amazing at selling themselves. He said he's definitely admitted solid writers who had a terrible interview, as long as he could tell that they were "just nervous and not an asshole." It sounded like their main purpose for the interviews is to get a sense of whether you'd be an easy person to be around in workshops for 2+ years. Maybe USC doesn't care about that as much? Totally speculating, haha.



That's the impression I got as well from the MFA animation student who conducted my tour. As well as from the Professional Producing Program when I took that back in 2012. USC is more competitive within the program whereas UCLA stresses collaboration during their programs. They're culturally very different sides of the film industry. Personally, I think the emphasis on storytelling and building relationships within the student community at UCLA better serves writers but to each their own.  I've always seen USC as a school for producers or those who are focused on the studio system.


----------



## Comedynerd (Feb 13, 2017)

gradualdecisions said:


> I did the Professional Program at UCLA and one of my professors told me that they're very aware that writers aren't always amazing at selling themselves. He said he's definitely admitted solid writers who had a terrible interview, as long as he could tell that they were "just nervous and not an asshole." It sounded like their main purpose for the interviews is to get a sense of whether you'd be an easy person to be around in workshops for 2+ years. Maybe USC doesn't care about that as much? Totally speculating, haha.



Oh that's good to hear! I'm definitely an obsessive, neurotic, emotional mess but I don't think I'm an asshole.


----------



## Comedynerd (Feb 13, 2017)

Kira said:


> Kris Young.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MID-MARCH???  Can someone put me in a comma for a month?  I don't know if I can handle this...


----------



## Kira (Feb 14, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I did the tour directly through TFT, I think they give ones separate from the main campus tours.  I'm glad you got to explore and enjoyed the campus! and that you got to explore LA some! It's good you can see yourself there. it's such a weird place and not everyone has that feeling when the visit. I think that's a good sign for your future out there!
> 
> How did you like USC? It's extremely different from UCLA! Most people find they prefer one to the other.
> 
> ...



Ahhh I just contacted the "UCLA Graduate Division Outreach", not TFT. Makes sense. It is a weird place but I like that a lot. I'm always drawn to the more off-beat places in cities.

I really liked USC as well. I pretty much had a private tour so we got to talk a lot more about film. I could see myself at either school... I don't want to have a favorite just in case. Especially with my age, any school that takes me I will love 

Sorry you did not feel 100%, but I'm glad it was a good change of pace! San Fran Sounds like a fun trip 



Comedynerd said:


> MID-MARCH???  Can someone put me in a comma for a month?  I don't know if I can handle this...


Hahaha awww  I am lucky- I just started a new job so hopefully this next month will fly by.


----------



## CSBBATSE (Feb 15, 2017)

MFA Production/Directing Applicant interviewing March 11th. Any other applicants going to be there around that time? It would be fun to stress over a drink together or what have you. I am going to make a weekend of it and see a few films at the Arclight while I'm out there. Best of luck to all applicants!


----------



## CSBBATSE (Feb 15, 2017)

MFA Screenwriting storytellers that have already interviewed... What was the most difficult or surprising question you were ask during your interview? Trying to prep for my prod/directing interview...


----------



## ireneyang (Feb 15, 2017)

Has anyone heard from the producers program yet?


----------



## turburr (Feb 16, 2017)

Charles Steven Broadbent said:


> MFA Screenwriting storytellers that have already interviewed... What was the most difficult or surprising question you were ask during your interview? Trying to prep for my prod/directing interview...



"We can see from your transcript you have a strong background in film theory, but we typically consider this a weakness. How can you spin this intro a strength. Tell us about a show that you think would be better or benefit from more film theory."


----------



## brandon segelke (Feb 16, 2017)

turburr said:


> "We can see from your transcript you have a strong background in film theory, but we typically consider this a weakness. How can you spin this intro a strength. Tell us about a show that you think would be better or benefit from more film theory."


woah, what did you say?


----------



## Johnson、 (Feb 16, 2017)

ireneyang said:


> Has anyone heard from the producers program yet?


No! I am still waiting for that day by day. See my eyes!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 16, 2017)

turburr said:


> "We can see from your transcript you have a strong background in film theory, but we typically consider this a weakness. How can you spin this intro a strength. Tell us about a show that you think would be better or benefit from more film theory."



"Typically consider this a weakness?" Huh, that's kind of weird...Wouldn't a critical knowledge of how film and storytelling in general works be a STRENGTH?  I'm curious their reasoning for viewing it as a weakness.


----------



## turburr (Feb 16, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> "Typically consider this a weakness?" Huh, that's kind of weird...Wouldn't a critical knowledge of how film and storytelling in general works be a STRENGTH?  I'm curious their reasoning for viewing it as a weakness.



The reasoning that they gave me was film theorists tend to get caught up in their heads and are typically more concerned with theory and less concerned with structure. Something like that.


----------



## turburr (Feb 16, 2017)

brandon segelke said:


> woah, what did you say?



I said something about my film theory background giving me great insight into HOW to make your audience feel something or react to a character when writing and why this happens. I also included that I'm one to take theory with a grain of salt and add my own ideas, so it isn't like I'd be writing straight from a textbook.


----------



## CSBBATSE (Feb 16, 2017)

turburr said:


> I said something about my film theory background giving me great insight into HOW to make your audience feel something or react to a character when writing and why this happens. I also included that I'm one to take theory with a grain of salt and add my own ideas, so it isn't like I'd be writing straight from a textbook.



Thank you for this response! That is a hell of a knuckleball, but it sounds like you handled it really well. Good on you! I am coming from philosophy, so I'll definitely be preparing a response to that question. Any further general thoughts on the mood, tone, pacing and tact of the interview you experienced would be invaluable. Thank you again!


----------



## CSBBATSE (Feb 16, 2017)

Anyone else who's been through the UCLA MFA interview process that could share a story or question that was difficult or surprising? Thank you all so much, btw, staying sane became a real possibility once I discovered this forum.


----------



## turburr (Feb 16, 2017)

Charles Steven Broadbent said:


> Thank you for this response! That is a hell of a knuckleball, but it sounds like you handled it really well. Good on you! I am coming from philosophy, so I'll definitely be preparing a response to that question. Any further general thoughts on the mood, tone, pacing and tact of the interview you experienced would be invaluable. Thank you again!



When is your interview? I had Hal and Marc, and honestly the rest of the interview was pretty casual. They cracked a few jokes and mostly just talked about my personal life, my writing, etc. I'm a really young applicant (21) so we also talked about how I'd be able to handle working with students older and more experienced than me. They didn't ask anything about finances and I got a VERY SHORT pitch for the professional program at the end. They kind of rolled their eyes like "we're obligated to tell everybody about it"


----------



## CSBBATSE (Feb 16, 2017)

turburr said:


> When is your interview? I had Hal and Marc, and honestly the rest of the interview was pretty casual. They cracked a few jokes and mostly just talked about my personal life, my writing, etc. I'm a really young applicant (21) so we also talked about how I'd be able to handle working with students older and more experienced than me. They didn't ask anything about finances and I got a VERY SHORT pitch for the professional program at the end. They kind of rolled their eyes like "we're obligated to tell everybody about it"



My interview is March 11th. That sounds pretty charming, all in all. Right now I am preparing neurotically so that I can do my best to be casual and pitch with clarity. I am not sure about the writers, but the directors have to pitch a five minute short in two minutes, which I'm honestly excited about! It's all of the personal statement and potential left field questions that I don't want to be caught flat-footed on.


----------



## turburr (Feb 16, 2017)

Charles Steven Broadbent said:


> My interview is March 11th.



It's so odd to me that all the screenwriters had their interviews in the past two weeks but the directors have to wait until a month later. I wonder when decisions are going to roll out at this rate


----------



## CSBBATSE (Feb 16, 2017)

turburr said:


> It's so odd to me that all the screenwriters had their interviews in the past two weeks but the directors have to wait until a month later. I wonder when decisions are going to roll out at this rate




Tracking application status (Google Sheets)

From the look of things, we should know by the third week in March!


----------



## CSBBATSE (Feb 16, 2017)

It looks as though the producers here back first, then the writers, and then the directors. Everyone should know more or less by the end of March. Exciting times! Any UCLAers in L.A. 3/11 weekend send me a private message and lets palaver at the Arclight.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> "Typically consider this a weakness?" Huh, that's kind of weird...Wouldn't a critical knowledge of how film and storytelling in general works be a STRENGTH?  I'm curious their reasoning for viewing it as a weakness.


They probably want to be the ones who mold your thinking.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2017)

turburr said:


> "We can see from your transcript you have a strong background in film theory, but we typically consider this a weakness. How can you spin this intro a strength. Tell us about a show that you think would be better or benefit from more film theory."


You should add that question to the Interview Questions WIKI. 

Film School Interview Questions WIKI


----------



## YMK (Feb 17, 2017)

turburr said:


> It's so odd to me that all the screenwriters had their interviews in the past two weeks but the directors have to wait until a month later. I wonder when decisions are going to roll out at this rate



I wondered about this too. This whole waiting around is bound to give some of us liver problems in the future imho.


----------



## K (Feb 17, 2017)

Im seeing that a few producing/directing applicants have received their interview invites ... and am guessing that the invites are all sent out already? It is mid-February after all.


----------



## Johnson、 (Feb 17, 2017)

jiff said:


> Im seeing that a few producing/directing applicants have received their interview invites ... and am guessing that the invites are all sent out already? It is mid-February after all.



So, denied without interview~!!!


----------



## CSBBATSE (Feb 17, 2017)

turburr said:


> It's so odd to me that all the screenwriters had their interviews in the past two weeks but the directors have to wait until a month later. I wonder when decisions are going to roll out at this rate



I know for all of us it's like "wtf, let's get the news already," but think about it from the professors position... interviewing some 210 applicants across the three programs. I would want a break in between. haha


----------



## LilyMunster (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm still waiting to hear anything from ucla. I applied to the screenwriting mfa, & this is my second time doing so. I was rejected last year. In fact, today is the anniversary of that date; I got the bad news on February 17, 2016. I'm expecting another reject, they should hurry so I could get on with other things. Anyway, ucla was the only one I applied to because it's the only place I want to attend.


----------



## K (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello everyone, good news to those who didn't get an interview invite from UCLA yet. As a producing/directing applicant, I asked the admissions 1) If an interview is required, 2) If so, are they done sending out invites. I got this response below:

Thank you for your interest in the UCLA School of Theater, Film, and Television. An interview is not required for admission into the program. Applications are reviewed on a rolling basis, and if the admissions committee needs any further information from you, they will contact you. Admission decisions will be released around late March, early April via email. Good luck!

Best,
-TFT Student Services





 hang in there all!


----------



## Johnson、 (Feb 21, 2017)

jiff said:


> Hello everyone, good news to those who didn't get an interview invite from UCLA yet. As a producing/directing applicant, I asked the admissions 1) If an interview is required, 2) If so, are they done sending out invites. I got this response below:
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the UCLA School of Theater, Film, and Television. An interview is not required for admission into the program. Applications are reviewed on a rolling basis, and if the admissions committee needs any further information from you, they will contact you. Admission decisions will be released around late March, early April via email. Good luck!
> 
> ...




I am still waiting for it. But I have heard that someone who applied for directing has received an interview invitation.


----------



## K (Feb 21, 2017)

Johnson、 said:


> I am still waiting for it. But I have heard that someone who applied for directing has received an interview invitation.




I think they are saying that an interview is not required for acceptance


----------



## gradualdecisions (Feb 23, 2017)

Writing peeps - I was looking at the past years' tracking sheets for the millionth time and it looks like it's usually around 2 weeks post-interview that people start getting their decisions. Since interviews were earlier this year do you think we're going to hear back earlier than usual as well? Or is it still looking like mid-March?


----------



## Chris K (Feb 23, 2017)

gradualdecisions said:


> Writing peeps - I was looking at the past years' tracking sheets for the millionth time and it looks like it's usually around 2 weeks post-interview that people start getting their decisions. Since interviews were earlier this year do you think we're going to hear back earlier than usual as well? Or is it still looking like mid-March?



The samples in the Google track sheets are not representative enough to warrant an accurate extrapolation, even with data spanning two years. Also, please keep in mind that things might just be different this year. We're seeing this with NYU's graduate film program. 

I would email/call the school and just ask.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 23, 2017)

gradualdecisions said:


> Writing peeps - I was looking at the past years' tracking sheets for the millionth time and it looks like it's usually around 2 weeks post-interview that people start getting their decisions. Since interviews were earlier this year do you think we're going to hear back earlier than usual as well? Or is it still looking like mid-March?



My guess is next week or two - sticking with the 2 or 3 weeks post interview schedule. Personally I didn't ask in my interview, but friends of mine who also interviewed were told 'in a few weeks', which would line up with my estimate.


----------



## turburr (Feb 23, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> My guess is next week or two - sticking with the 2 or 3 weeks post interview schedule. Personally I didn't ask in my interview, but friends of mine who also interviewed were told 'in a few weeks', which would line up with my estimate.



I can't imagine it'd be later than the second week of March. Interviews for screenwriting ended February 12th


----------



## YMK (Feb 23, 2017)

Hey everyone, 

I had my Skype interview yesterday and I thought I'll share some of it. It was very relaxed, but I'm not sure how well I did. They threw me off with the very first question. I was expecting questions like the ones at the 'Interview Questions Wikia' page and they just asked me to talk about my family! My family. Ermmm........What!?! I'm pretty sure I bungled that up. 

However it went okay-ish from there. There was one really interesting question. They wanted to know my thoughts on directing American actors (I'm an international applicant) and how it's going to be different from directing people from my own country/culture. They asked me, what I foresee as challenges or problems in that sphere. Apart from that the questions were pretty much standard. Where do you see yourself in ten years. What kind of films do you want to make etc.

By the end of the interview I think I relaxed enough to actually enjoy the conversation. The story pitch went pretty well, I got them laughing at all the funny bits, that made me happy!  

SOOOO.... Fingers crossed. Lets see.


----------



## robert (Feb 24, 2017)

YMK said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I had my Skype interview yesterday and I thought I'll share some of it. It was very relaxed, but I'm not sure how well I did. They threw me off with the very first question. I was expecting questions like the ones at the 'Interview Questions Wikia' page and they just asked me to talk about my family! My family. Ermmm........What!?! I'm pretty sure I bungled that up.
> 
> ...



Hi, glad your interview went well. I have mine coming up and I just want to know how the story pitch is meant to be delivered. Do we have to give them visuals and sounds in regards to our story or do we just go straight to the story itself?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 24, 2017)

Good luck to the directors interviewing soon! 

My only distraction is being in heavy prep mode for a short I wrote and will be directing in a couple weeks - Thankfully it's a very powerful distraction from all the nerves I have about UCLA! I haven't directed in about 6 years! It's a welcome distraction when it sounds like we screenwriters might hear back soon. I highly suggest having a project to work on during this waiting period. It's really saving me from myself.


----------



## Tony Yang (Feb 24, 2017)

Anybody know if interviews are still going out for directors? I've read on here that if you don't get an interview, you're pretty much out.


----------



## YMK (Feb 25, 2017)

robert said:


> Hi, glad your interview went well. I have mine coming up and I just want to know how the story pitch is meant to be delivered. Do we have to give them visuals and sounds in regards to our story or do we just go straight to the story itself?



I'm not entirely sure about this. I just gave them a dramatic narration of my pitch. A little bit of visual description and sounds shouldn't hurt. Not too much because that will definitely eat up into your allotted time....And thats the biggest problem, timing. Make sure you don't cross the 2 minute or 2 minute and a few seconds mark because of the descriptions and I think you should be good. They asked for the pitch towards the end of the interview and I think that was good in a way. I was relaxed enough to do it without rushing through it. The good thing is that if you them ask for a minute to compose your thoughts, which I did, they let you do that before you pitch. That 30 seconds to a minute I took to organise my thoughts really helped. All the best for your interview!


----------



## brandon segelke (Feb 27, 2017)

Any Cinematographers get an interview yet? Looks like its pretty typical that we're the last category notified.


----------



## Operator (Mar 1, 2017)

Any word on the Producers Program?


----------



## Johnson、 (Mar 1, 2017)

Operator said:


> Any word on the Producers Program?


Just got denied this morning. sad


----------



## Operator (Mar 1, 2017)

Johnson、 said:


> Just got denied this morning. sad


How were you notified?


----------



## chelseahuo (Mar 1, 2017)

Johnson、 said:


> Just got denied this morning. sad


Have you received an interview?


----------



## Operator (Mar 1, 2017)

chelseahuo said:


> Have you received an interview?


No I have not been interviewed yet. How did they tell you about the rejection? Email, phone call, letter?


----------



## chelseahuo (Mar 1, 2017)

Operator said:


> No I have not been interviewed yet. How did they tell you about the rejection? Email, phone call, letter?


I haven't received any response yet.


----------



## LilyMunster (Mar 1, 2017)

Geez, what's taking so long? Any screenwriters get notified yet? I didn't get an interview, btw, but still holding out the smallest sliver of hope I get accepted.


----------



## Johnson、 (Mar 1, 2017)

chelseahuo said:


> Have you received an interview?


NO interview！I got an e-mail this early morning!


----------



## turburr (Mar 1, 2017)

So two days ago the school contacted me and said they were missing a hard copy of my official transcript and they had to have it in by March 2nd because that's when they are finalizing decisions. It's soon, y'all.


----------



## chelseahuo (Mar 1, 2017)

turburr said:


> So two days ago the school contacted me and said they were missing a hard copy of my official transcript and they had to have it in by March 2nd because that's when they are finalizing decisions. It's soon, y'all.


Producers program or screenwriting? Have you received an interview?


----------



## gradualdecisions (Mar 1, 2017)

turburr said:


> So two days ago the school contacted me and said they were missing a hard copy of my official transcript and they had to have it in by March 2nd because that's when they are finalizing decisions. It's soon, y'all.



THANK GOD


----------



## turburr (Mar 1, 2017)

chelseahuo said:


> Producers program or screenwriting? Have you received an interview?



Screenwriting. And yes, I interviewed mid february.


----------



## Kira (Mar 1, 2017)

turburr said:


> So two days ago the school contacted me and said they were missing a hard copy of my official transcript and they had to have it in by March 2nd because that's when they are finalizing decisions. It's soon, y'all.


March 2nd. That is so terrifying!

Good luck guys <3


----------



## essie (Mar 2, 2017)

Could the emails get sent out tonight?   I mean, tomorrow or Monday is more likely if they're finalizing today, but I'm holding out hope lol


----------



## Kira (Mar 2, 2017)

essie said:


> Could the emails get sent out tonight?   I mean, tomorrow or Monday is more likely if they're finalizing today, but I'm holding out hope lol


I could not tell you for sure! If they do what USC did, they'll start on the weekend (so Friday / Saturday AM?). It's just guessing on my part.


----------



## Comedynerd (Mar 2, 2017)

Judging by the last two years it looks like the screenwriting MFA acceptances go out during the week.  In 2016 they all went out on Thursday the 10th and in 2015 they went out on Monday the 9th and Tuesday the 10th.

But in the past two years interviews were WAY later than they were this year so it's not surprising that they are finalizing decisions now.  With that being said,  I'd expect us to hear tomorrow or Monday.
AHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Kira (Mar 2, 2017)

Comedynerd said:


> Judging by the last two years it looks like the screenwriting MFA acceptances go out during the week.  In 2016 they all went out on Thursday the 10th and in 2015 they went out on Monday the 9th and Tuesday the 10th.
> 
> But in the past two years interviews were WAY later than they were this year so it's not surprising that they are finalizing decisions now.  With that being said,  I'd expect us to hear tomorrow or Monday.
> AHHHHHHHHHH!



Comedynerd for the win! Yeah the interviews were way later but the deadline was a month earlier (November instead of December). Crazy stuff happening at UCLA!

I'm screaming on the inside!


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 2, 2017)

I know you got accepted to USC too @Kira, so I was just wondering: of the two (UCLA/USC), which school is the one you want to go to the most? Or is that a question you won't ask yourself until you get accepted into UCLA?


----------



## Kira (Mar 2, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> I know you got accepted to USC too @Kira, so I was just wondering: of the two (UCLA/USC), which school is the one you want to go to the most? Or is that a question you won't ask yourself until you get accepted into UCLA?



Hahaha I won't ask myself that until I see anything in writing 
Seriously. I've had very good luck and I don't think I'll go three for three.
Both USC and UCLA are wonderful schools and their programs are terrific. I think I'd be more than happy at either one.


----------



## turburr (Mar 2, 2017)

essie said:


> Could the emails get sent out tonight?   I mean, tomorrow or Monday is more likely if they're finalizing today, but I'm holding out hope lol



My guess is that we'll have decisions this weekend if they're finishing up materials today. The woman was really sweet when I called about it and said they're essentially in the last round and it won't be that much longer


----------



## gradualdecisions (Mar 2, 2017)

Regardless of what happens, I'm SO glad this forum exists. I've been snooping around here since 2014, and it's been such a huge resource for me. I don't know if I would have found out about the Professional Program without this place, and without the PP I probably wouldn't have moved to LA, and if I hadn't moved to LA my whole life would be completely different. 

Plus it's always nice to know I'm not the only one dying of suspense & anxiety.


----------



## PEL (Mar 2, 2017)

USC started sending out their denied emails for Stark if that helps


----------



## Operator (Mar 4, 2017)

Denied this morning via email. Producers Program


----------



## turburr (Mar 4, 2017)

Okay, so I called again this morning for screenwriting and she said "definitely within the week."


----------



## gradualdecisions (Mar 4, 2017)

turburr said:


> Okay, so I called again this morning for dramatic writing and she said "definitely within the week."



At NYU I hope??? I can't do another week of waiting on UCLA, hahah.


----------



## turburr (Mar 4, 2017)

gradualdecisions said:


> At NYU I hope??? I can't do another week of waiting on UCLA, hahah.



Oh no, I actually just got my words mixed up. Yeah, it's *within this week* for UCLA. The people at the TFT office are extremely sweet and patient. I tried to trick them into letting me know if I got in or not (my transcript was right on their desk as we spoke) but they weren't budging


----------



## gradualdecisions (Mar 4, 2017)

turburr said:


> Oh no, I actually just got my words mixed up. Yeah, it's *within this week* for UCLA. The people at the TFT office are extremely sweet and patient. I tried to trick them into letting me know if I got in or not (my transcript was right on their desk as we spoke) but they weren't budging



Thanks for keeping us posted, turburr! This is beyond agonizing (especially for us folks who only applied to one school...all the eggs in one basket, etc. etc.).


----------



## YMK (Mar 5, 2017)

gradualdecisions said:


> Thanks for keeping us posted, turburr! This is beyond agonizing (especially for us folks who only applied to one school...all the eggs in one basket, etc. etc.).



OH I completely agree @gradualdecisions. I feel like if I even say it out loud that I applied to only one school I'll be jinxing my already very slim chances! My head has crossed over from crazy cuckoo town into needs to be committed town. 

Does anyone have a idea of when decisions will be made for Production/Directing? Someone has written on the Google Sheets that we will know only by March 25th! Is that right?! Do we have to wait 20 more days?!!!


----------



## Jason Hedy (Mar 5, 2017)

YMK said:


> Does anyone have a idea of when decisions will be made for Production/Directing? Someone has written on the Google Sheets that we will know only by March 25th! Is that right?! Do we have to wait 20 more days?!!!



Hey YMK!  Just had my interview the other day and yeah they mentioned that decisions will be out by March 25th!


----------



## robert (Mar 5, 2017)

How did your interview go? What questions did they ask if you don't mind sharing? 




Jason Hedy said:


> Hey YMK!  Just had my interview the other day and yeah they mentioned that decisions will be out by March 25th!


di


----------



## Kira (Mar 6, 2017)

turburr said:


> Okay, so I called again this morning for screenwriting and she said "definitely within the week."



Good luck this week guys! Wishing the best for all of us!
No matter what happens, celebrate / mourn for a day or two, but then jump back on the wagon! "The master has failed more times than the beginner has even tried." You guys got this~


----------



## YMK (Mar 6, 2017)

Jason Hedy said:


> Hey YMK!  Just had my interview the other day and yeah they mentioned that decisions will be out by March 25th!



Thanks @Jason Hedy. I was told that we might hear back sooner. and thats why I was surprised by that late a date. 

The Prof who interviewed me had mentioned that we might hear back within a week - not about a decision,but about another round of call backs. I think it was specifically for a particular set of international students only. But its been ten days since the interview. I'm wondering if I should mail the prof who interviewed me. 

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## turburr (Mar 6, 2017)

Well, I had to read the email about four times over because I couldn't believe it. I'm crying real tears. At 1:46 PM I was admitted to my first choice, the MFA screenwriting program at the UCLA school of film, theater, and television. I'm going to Westwood y'all


----------



## Comedynerd (Mar 6, 2017)

And the email refreshing begins...

Any other screenwriters hear anything?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 6, 2017)

Well there goes my sanity for the rest of the day.


----------



## Comedynerd (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow!  That was fast.  I'm in as well.  Congrats everyone!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 6, 2017)

It's really hard to focus on breaking down my script for my shoot next week haha


----------



## turburr (Mar 6, 2017)

Comedynerd said:


> Wow!  That was fast.  I'm in as well.  Congrats everyone!



Congrats!!!!!! 

It looks like UCLA usually sends their acceptances all out in one day...


----------



## gradualdecisions (Mar 6, 2017)

Can't.
Freaking.
Believe it.

I'm in, y'all.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 6, 2017)

My writing buddy is in! I'm trying not to have a nervous breakdown


----------



## icygee (Mar 6, 2017)

gradualdecisions said:


> Can't.
> Freaking.
> Believe it.
> 
> I'm in, y'all.


Putting your eggs in one basket worked!!!! Was pulling for you, glad it worked out.


----------



## YMK (Mar 6, 2017)

Congrats @turburr @Comedynerd and @gradualdecisions!  I'm so excited for all of you!


----------



## gradualdecisions (Mar 6, 2017)

icygee said:


> Putting your eggs in one basket worked!!!! Was pulling for you, glad it worked out.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 6, 2017)

Amazing! Congratulations to everyone accepted!


----------



## daveymd (Mar 6, 2017)

I also just got the acceptance from UCLA today! Now I have to decide between UCLA and UT Austin. I'm feeling incredibly excited and also incredibly overwhelmed and nervous. I'd love to talk to those going to either UCLA or UT about their decision as I continue to more seriously weight the pros and cons of my top two schools. 

Congratulations to @turburr, @gradualdecisions, and @Comedynerd! I couldn't be more excited for you, and hopefully I'll be joining you in the fall!


----------



## LilyMunster (Mar 6, 2017)

So looks like people are getting their ucla decisions. Nothing for me..yet, but I guess it's safe to say that I will be rejected...again. This sucks.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 6, 2017)

LilyMunster said:


> So looks like people are getting their ucla decisions. Nothing for me..yet, but I guess it's safe to say that I will be rejected...again. This sucks.


 hang in there. I feel pretty discouraged at the moment too. We can't let set-backs stop us. There are a million paths toward our goals - I'll be very sad if UCLA isn't part of that path, especially because I want an MFA to teach (not a back-up plan, as a major role in my writing career) but even if that's my goal, there's more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## LilyMunster (Mar 6, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> hang in there. I feel pretty discouraged at the moment too. We can't let set-backs stop us. There are a million paths toward our goals - I'll be very sad if UCLA isn't part of that path, especially because I want an MFA to teach (not a back-up plan, as a major role in my writing career) but even if that's my goal, there's more than one way to skin a cat.


Thanks for the encouragement, but I'm giving up after this, that is if I don't get accepted. I just can't afford to be doing this, I need a career. The arts aren't for the poor like me.


----------



## coffeeteaandme (Mar 6, 2017)

Production/directing applicant here - just out of curiosity, do people typically send thank you notes after school interviews? I'm used to doing that with job interviews but this is a bit different. My feeling is that it wouldn't help or hurt, but interested in any thoughts on this.


----------



## coffeeteaandme (Mar 6, 2017)

Also congrats to all the screenwriters who were accepted!! Crossing my fingers for everyone waiting to hear back.


----------



## Kira (Mar 6, 2017)

Good news - I was also accepted to UCLA.


----------



## hopefulstudent (Mar 6, 2017)

moni4liberty said:


> Amazing! Congratulations to everyone accepted!


Hey! Turburr Do you live in Boulder CO? I just sent you a private message! I was accepted today and happen to live in Boulder as well!


----------



## turburr (Mar 6, 2017)

hopefulstudent said:


> Hey! Turburr Do you live in Boulder CO? I just sent you a private message! I was accepted today and happen to live in Boulder as well!




YES! I live in boulder and am finishing up my senior year at CU. CONGRATS!


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 6, 2017)

turburr said:


> Well, I had to read the email about four times over because I couldn't believe it. I'm crying real tears. At 1:46 PM I was admitted to my first choice, the MFA screenwriting program at the UCLA school of film, theater, and television. I'm going to Westwood y'all


 
I got the email last night too. Admitted to UCLA screenwriting.


----------



## shuyi (Mar 6, 2017)

CONGRATS to all admitted! Refreshing my email and find nothing yet. Maybe it's the time to give up.
Still have a gleam of hope. I'm international. Is there any possibility that international candidates get their decisions later?


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 6, 2017)

shuyi said:


> CONGRATS to all admitted! Refreshing my email and find nothing yet. Maybe it's the time to give up.
> Still have a gleam of hope. I'm international. Is there any possibility that international candidates get their decisions later?



I'm international too.  Got the email last night.


----------



## shuyi (Mar 6, 2017)

Heisenberg91 said:


> I'm international too.  Got the email last night.


OK. Thanks for the information. Ready for my rejection then.


----------



## gradualdecisions (Mar 6, 2017)

shuyi said:


> OK. Thanks for the information. Ready for my rejection then.



It's not over til it's over!!


----------



## shuyi (Mar 6, 2017)

gradualdecisions said:


> It's not over til it's over!!


I've been nervous since the first USC acceptance was reported and can't focus on the script I will hand in 3 days later at this moment. Maybe I should just let it go and focus on what I should be doing.
Still crossed fingers for everyone.


----------



## YMK (Mar 7, 2017)

Yay @Kira and @Heisenberg91! Congrats you guys!


----------



## Kira (Mar 7, 2017)

YMK said:


> Yay @Kira and @Heisenberg91! Congrats you guys!


Thanks!!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 7, 2017)

Congrats everyone!! It looks like UCLA will have a very good class in the fall. 

 I'm going to go crawl into a hole of pre-pro so I can try to minimize the any thoughts of how badly I must have bombed the interview.


----------



## LilyMunster (Mar 7, 2017)

I think the folks at ucla forgot about me! I haven't received anything from them yet. Reject me already so I can get on with my sad life.


----------



## Alien (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey all, i interviewed for production/directing.  I sent an email to Donia for decisions on applications; here's the reply-
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We are still holding interviews throughout the end of the month.  Decisions will be made in early April.


Best,
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seems like it will take time!   And, congratulations to all the screenwriting applicants who have got in!!


----------



## Alien (Mar 8, 2017)

YMK said:


> Thanks @Jason Hedy. I was told that we might hear back sooner. and thats why I was surprised by that late a date.
> 
> The Prof who interviewed me had mentioned that we might hear back within a week - not about a decision,but about another round of call backs. I think it was specifically for a particular set of international students only. But its been ten days since the interview. I'm wondering if I should mail the prof who interviewed me.
> 
> Any thoughts guys?



@YMK - whom did you interview with?  and did you send them any mail asking for second rounds?


----------



## YMK (Mar 8, 2017)

Alien said:


> @YMK - whom did you interview with?  and did you send them any mail asking for second rounds?



Hey @Alien I interviewed with Prof Becky Smith, who was pretty awesome and there was one more prof there but due to really shitty internet connection I couldn't really catch her name.They were both really chilled out. I'm actually thinking about calling UCLA sometime this week about those second calls - I want to check if they're happening. How about you? Who did you interview with? Did they mention any kind of second round of calls to you?


----------



## Alien (Mar 8, 2017)

YMK said:


> Hey @Alien I interviewed with Prof Becky Smith, who was pretty awesome and there was one more prof there but due to really shitty internet connection I couldn't really catch her name.They were both really chilled out. I'm actually thinking about calling UCLA sometime this week about those second calls - I want to check if they're happening. How about you? Who did you interview with? Did they mention any kind of second round of calls to you?




I interviewed with Becky Smith and Rory Kelly.  I also didn't get the names then; i saw from their faculty page later.   They mentioned second round to me as well.  So, i today sent a follow-up mail to Donia about second round of interviews, her reply- 'Those interviews have not yet been scheduled.'


----------



## LilyMunster (Mar 8, 2017)

I contacted the admissions office & inquired about my application, they told me to "wait." Lol , where's all the nice people you all conversed with? Omg, I hope I didn't ruin my chances(as if I had any); I just can't take the waiting anymore. It's excruciating.


----------



## YMK (Mar 8, 2017)

Alien said:


> I interviewed with Becky Smith and Rory Kelly.  I also didn't get the names then; i saw from their faculty page later.   They mentioned second round to me as well.  So, i today sent a follow-up mail to Donia about second round of interviews, her reply- 'Those interviews have not yet been scheduled.'



Oh this is great! Thanks @Alien. I've been wondering if I should call them and be that international student who keeps bugging them.  Especially considering they've already mentioned that decisions are going to take at least two more weeks to come out!


----------



## Bruin17 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello all, long time lurker here. I will be attending the UCLA Screenwriting MFA in the fall and I live not far from campus. If anyone wants to connect or has any questions about the area let me know.


----------



## coffeeteaandme (Mar 9, 2017)

Alien said:


> I interviewed with Becky Smith and Rory Kelly.  I also didn't get the names then; i saw from their faculty page later.   They mentioned second round to me as well.  So, i today sent a follow-up mail to Donia about second round of interviews, her reply- 'Those interviews have not yet been scheduled.'


Do they only do second round interviews for international students?


Alien said:


> Hey all, i interviewed for production/directing.  I sent an email to Donia for decisions on applications; here's the reply-
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> We are still holding interviews throughout the end of the month.  Decisions will be made in early April.
> 
> ...


Based on the email I got to set up the interview, looks like the last weekend of interviews is in New York next weekend. Hopefully we'll be finding out the following week, it sure would be hard to wait until early April!!


----------



## CSBBATSE (Mar 9, 2017)

Bruin17 said:


> Hello all, long time lurker here. I will be attending the UCLA Screenwriting MFA in the fall and I live not far from campus. If anyone wants to connect or has any questions about the area let me know.



Hey, I'll be up for my Prod/Dir interview this weekend. Send me a private message if you'd like to meet up. We're planning on seeing some films and pursuing the campus. Be cool to get a locals perspective on the area.


----------



## Alien (Mar 10, 2017)

coffeeteaandme said:


> Do they only do second round interviews for international students?
> 
> Based on the email I got to set up the interview, looks like the last weekend of interviews is in New York next weekend. Hopefully we'll be finding out the following week, it sure would be hard to wait until early April!!



Not necessarily they do second rounds.  Actually its against some scholarship... Otherwise they have only a single round.

I too hope results are out in this month only.. April seems like too far!


----------



## LilyMunster (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey everyone! Are there any applicants to the mfa screenwriting program that haven't been notified of anything yet? Or am I the only one? Seriously, no interview or anything! I tried contacting them to no avail. I'm going nuts over here.


----------



## FunkyCrime (Mar 11, 2017)

LilyMunster said:


> Hey everyone! Are there any applicants to the mfa screenwriting program that haven't been notified of anything yet? Or am I the only one? Seriously, no interview or anything! I tried contacting them to no avail. I'm going nuts over here.


Same with me, and at this point I think we need to accept that we didn't get in. Don't go nuts, though. Getting an MFA for screenwriting would be a cool experience, but it's far from necessary. I emailed a girl I know's boyfriend about it (he's one of the top working TV writers right now: no joke) and this is what he had to say on the subject:

" I personally do not think it's worth it to go to school for screenwriting. Out of the many, many working writers I know, only one of them went to school for it. He went to UCLA and he loved the experience, but it definitely didn't help him with his career. He toiled away as a writer's assistant for 7 years after grad school before landing his first staffing job. That being said, I'm sure both USC and UCLA have great professors and I assume from purely an educational standpoint, it'd be pretty cool."


----------



## Chris W (Mar 11, 2017)

FunkyCrime said:


> He went to UCLA and he loved the experience, but it definitely didn't help him with his career.


This is kind of a silly comment to make. There's no measure of the things that someone learns and takes away from film programs. 

BU certainly didn't directly get me a job but it certainly helped me with my storytelling skills which indirectly helps me today with my work.

Of course there's no direct correlation... A + B = C does not exist in hardly any careers.

Well actually this isn't 100% true in my case now that I think about it...

BU ---> Internship at Avid---> hired by Avid---> moved to LA---> hired as an assistant editor---> became an editor.  Of course it wasn't that simple... But BU did lead to the Avid Internship.

But the idea that film school didnt help that person with his or her career is hard to quantify or to conclusively state.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 11, 2017)

FunkyCrime said:


> Same with me, and at this point I think we need to accept that we didn't get in. Don't go nuts, though. Getting an MFA for screenwriting would be a cool experience, but it's far from necessary. I emailed a girl I know's boyfriend about it (he's one of the top working TV writers right now: no joke) and this is what he had to say on the subject:
> 
> " I personally do not think it's worth it to go to school for screenwriting. Out of the many, many working writers I know, only one of them went to school for it. He went to UCLA and he loved the experience, but it definitely didn't help him with his career. He toiled away as a writer's assistant for 7 years after grad school before landing his first staffing job. That being said, I'm sure both USC and UCLA have great professors and I assume from purely an educational standpoint, it'd be pretty cool."



Man, we cannot stop avoiding this conversation in the UCLA thread...There's a thread for this now and everything!

I know we're all a little disappointed that we didn't get into the school we wanted, but that's no reason to instantly be like "Well I didn't need that stupid school anyways!" It's kind of immature.

I don't think you're directly doing that, but I still think this is a topic point that I'm quite frankly getting sick of.  I don't even inherantly disagree with you...I just don't need to read more anecdotal experience from friends of friends who think film school is a waste of time.  I don't think it's comforting other people as much as it's comforting you.

Apologies if this comes off a bit dickish, but I'm just tired of reading statements like these everytime a rejection seems inevitable.  I think EVERYONE on these boards knows that film school isn't the only path to success in the industry. I (and many others, I'm guessing) don't need the constant reminder.


----------



## FunkyCrime (Mar 11, 2017)

Yeah I didn't post that in order to rip on anyone who plans on attending UCLA or anything. I likely would have gone had I been accepted. I see how it could come off as a little disrespectful – as if people on here aren't capable of assessing the merits and liabilities of film school on their own. Just meant it as encouragement to LilyMunster.


----------



## Kay Q. (Mar 12, 2017)

LilyMunster said:


> Hey everyone! Are there any applicants to the mfa screenwriting program that haven't been notified of anything yet? Or am I the only one? Seriously, no interview or anything! I tried contacting them to no avail. I'm going nuts over here.



I haven't heard anything either, so I've kinda given up, but it's not over until they say it's over.


----------



## leicafan1990 (Mar 13, 2017)

Anyone hear anything back from the cinematography program? I was waitlisted last year after an interview but the interview notifications seem to be taking much longer compared to last year.


----------



## brandon segelke (Mar 13, 2017)

leicafan1990 said:


> Anyone hear anything back from the cinematography program? I was waitlisted last year after an interview but the interview notifications seem to be taking much longer compared to last year.


Hey bro im waiting for cinematography as well, do you know if anyone has interviewed yet?


----------



## leicafan1990 (Mar 13, 2017)

brandon segelke said:


> Hey bro im waiting for cinematography as well, do you know if anyone has interviewed yet?



No idea, you are the only other person on here who has applied to the cinematography program as far as I know. It's tough waiting but I guess its only been a month since they asked for visual submissions.


----------



## brandon segelke (Mar 13, 2017)

leicafan1990 said:


> No idea, you are the only other person on here who has applied to the cinematography program as far as I know. It's tough waiting but I guess its only been a month since they asked for visual submissions.


Wait a minute, back that up, when did they ask for visual submissions, and how did they ask?


----------



## leicafan1990 (Mar 13, 2017)

brandon segelke said:


> Wait a minute, back that up, when did they ask for visual submissions, and how did they ask?



Via email ... they asked for a link to your demo reel or photography. It was about a month ago.


----------



## brandon segelke (Mar 13, 2017)

leicafan1990 said:


> Via email ... they asked for a link to your demo reel or photography.


Well i guess i'm not getting in, I never received that email...


----------



## brandon segelke (Mar 13, 2017)

leicafan1990 said:


> Via email ... they asked for a link to your demo reel or photography. It was about a month ago.


Did they ask you for a visual submission last year as well? Called them and got the same bullshit responses. "We only ask for additional resources if we feel it's needed, not everyone will be notified" But It makes sense that that a cinematography major would require a reel, I wish I could have been given the same opportunity to showcase my self.


----------



## leicafan1990 (Mar 13, 2017)

Last year the visual submission request came a month or two after the application submission. Stick with it. UCLA's cinematography program is tiny, like 4 or 5 people a year. I've spoken to people who had to apply three times before they got in.


----------



## brandon segelke (Mar 13, 2017)

leicafan1990 said:


> Last year the visual submission request came a month or two after the application submission. Stick with it. UCLA's cinematography program is tiny, like 4 or 5 people a year. I've spoken to people who had to apply three times before they got in.


Yeah, im sure there's a lot of greats im up against, could I by chance peek your reel?


----------



## leicafan1990 (Mar 13, 2017)

brandon segelke said:


> Yeah, im sure there's a lot of greats im up against, could I by chance peek your reel?



PM Sent


----------



## LilyMunster (Mar 15, 2017)

Does anyone know what is going on with the screenwriting admissions? I still haven't heard anything and there is nothing on my decision page. I'd imagine I was rejected...AGAIN, but I would very much like the official word on it. I already contacted them, inquiring about my application and they said they couldn't tell me anything.


----------



## brandon segelke (Mar 16, 2017)

LilyMunster said:


> Does anyone know what is going on with the screenwriting admissions? I still haven't heard anything and there is nothing on my decision page. I'd imagine I was rejected...AGAIN, but I would very much like the official word on it. I already contacted them, inquiring about my application and they said they couldn't tell me anything.


Wheres the decision page?


----------



## Kira (Mar 16, 2017)

LilyMunster said:


> Does anyone know what is going on with the screenwriting admissions? I still haven't heard anything and there is nothing on my decision page. I'd imagine I was rejected...AGAIN, but I would very much like the official word on it. I already contacted them, inquiring about my application and they said they couldn't tell me anything.


Decision page? I don't know if the site we all originally applied to would say anything. The only way I learned was via email, and then subsequent links from the email.


----------



## LilyMunster (Mar 16, 2017)

brandon segelke said:


> Wheres the decision page?


Here: UCLA Graduate Division | Application Status

You have to put the email you used when you applied in & they'll give you a password if you don't have one.


----------



## brandon segelke (Mar 16, 2017)

LilyMunster said:


> Here: UCLA Graduate Division | Application Status
> 
> You have to put the email you used when you applied in & they'll give you a password if you don't have one.


Kool, thanks!


----------



## Kira (Mar 16, 2017)

LilyMunster said:


> Here: UCLA Graduate Division | Application Status
> 
> You have to put the email you used when you applied in & they'll give you a password if you don't have one.


Smarter than I am!


----------



## Jad106 (Mar 16, 2017)

Has everyone who's had an interview been notified?


----------



## Kay Q. (Mar 16, 2017)

LilyMunster said:


> Does anyone know what is going on with the screenwriting admissions? I still haven't heard anything and there is nothing on my decision page. I'd imagine I was rejected...AGAIN, but I would very much like the official word on it. I already contacted them, inquiring about my application and they said they couldn't tell me anything.




Same here, I wish they would hurry this up so I can move on.


----------



## coffeeteaandme (Mar 17, 2017)

Any production/directing applicants received any updates at all? This is the last weekend of interviews, hopefully we find out next week. The wait is killer!


----------



## LilyMunster (Mar 17, 2017)

Kay Q. said:


> Same here, I wish they would hurry this up so I can move on.


I know, they're being rude. I don't know why they're leaving other applicants to the screenwriting program out in the cold it's unprofessional. Especially since many to said program were ALREADY notified a long time ago.


----------



## icygee (Mar 17, 2017)

LilyMunster said:


> I know, they're being rude. I don't know why they're leaving other applicants to the screenwriting program out in the cold it's unprofessional. Especially since many to said program were ALREADY notified a long time ago.


My thoughts with UCLA are the same as I shared with USC. They _have_ to be rendering more acceptances. I would be shocked (and really appalled) if the only decisions left to go out were dings and waitlists because if that's the case they could've been out by now.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 21, 2017)

My working theory is they're switching up the routine because UCLA in particular was very predictable until this year. I agree any denials in particular should have been able to go out by now. This coming Monday it'll be 3 weeks since the original round of acceptance emails went out. I'd be shocked if we didn't hear something next week. And despite the schedule being different from previous years, I'm hoping they'll be waitlist notifications. None of those seem to have gone out yet and in previous years they were done with admissions. I'm willing to bet this year was very competitive with a lot of great writers being considered.


----------



## coffeeteaandme (Mar 23, 2017)

It seems that production/directing applicants should be hearing today or tomorrow, as I assume they won't be making phone calls on the weekend. I don't remember them specifically mentioning how they will reach out in the interview, but it seems that in the past it's been a phone call? Anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## LilyMunster (Mar 23, 2017)

Yeah I've pretty much given up on ucla. It was the only program I applied to this year, so I don't know about my future now. I've been rejected by many film festivals too within the last year.


----------



## brandon segelke (Mar 23, 2017)

Theres a couple notes on the google spread sheet that claim notifications go out the 25th, so hopefully Saturday we will know our fates


----------



## CSBBATSE (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey all, back from vacation after my interview! At my interview on 3/11, Becky Smith (1st year Grad student coordinator/professor) told me that the decision for the directing applicants would be made today with the emails going out sometime in the afternoon. Breathe deep and try not to check your emails every 10 seconds. 

Good luck to all today!


----------



## Zeno (Mar 25, 2017)

Charles Steven Broadbent said:


> Hey all, back from vacation after my interview! At my interview on 3/11, Becky Smith (1st year Grad student coordinator/professor) told me that the decision for the directing applicants would be made today with the emails going out sometime in the afternoon (2pm-4pmPST). Breathe deep and try not to check your emails every 10 seconds.
> 
> Good luck to all today!



Be interesting to see how it all shakes out. I interviewed on February 25th in LA and it went reasonably well. Guess everyone had been prepping/doing the pitch incorrectly and they advised me about this/what they prefer, beforehand. So, like others, had to dive in extemporaneously which was nerve racking but they seemed to respond positively.

If you are comfortable saying: where else did you apply, Charles? Not seeing you on the tracking sheets. I also applied/interviewed at AFI (screenwriting) and Columbia University (so far, got into Art Center, my safety). Need to see if I make further inroads with others before I commit to Art Center.

Anecdotally, it is odd to see Columbia University Screenwriting/Directing so quiet and slow this year. See only a few accepts on sheets but, after calling the school, seems things are still dynamic. They said acceptances calls aren't finished. I'm convinced they are given previous.

Thanks for the update and wish you/everyone best of luck with UCLA etc.


----------



## coffeeteaandme (Mar 25, 2017)

Charles Steven Broadbent said:


> Hey all, back from vacation after my interview! At my interview on 3/11, Becky Smith (1st year Grad student coordinator/professor) told me that the decision for the directing applicants would be made today with the emails going out sometime in the afternoon (2pm-4pmPST). Breathe deep and try not to check your emails every 10 seconds.
> 
> Good luck to all today!


Thank you for the update Charles! Seems that people have heard several different things - decisions latest 25th, by the 25th, decisions on the 25th. I suppose we won't know until it happens, but hopefully that timeline you heard is accurate!


----------



## LilyMunster (Mar 25, 2017)

Charles Steven Broadbent said:


> Hey all, back from vacation after my interview! At my interview on 3/11, Becky Smith (1st year Grad student coordinator/professor) told me that the decision for the directing applicants would be made today with the emails going out sometime in the afternoon (2pm-4pmPST). Breathe deep and try not to check your emails every 10 seconds.
> 
> Good luck to all today!



I'm a screenwriting applicant & still haven't heard anything from them. I wasn't interviewed either. Just so tired of waiting, & I did contact them but they told me to be patient.


----------



## CSBBATSE (Mar 25, 2017)

Zeno said:


> Be interesting to see how it all shakes out. I interviewed on February 25th in LA and it went reasonably well. Guess everyone had been prepping/doing the pitch incorrectly and they advised me about this/what they prefer, beforehand. So, like others, had to dive in extemporaneously which was nerve racking but they seemed to respond positively.
> 
> If you are comfortable saying: where else did you apply, Charles? Not seeing you on the tracking sheets. I also applied/interviewed at AFI (screenwriting) and Columbia University (so far, got into Art Center, my safety). Need to see if I make further inroads with others before I commit to Art Center.
> 
> ...



No problem. Hopefully today is the day or we'll all really be sweating if nobody hears anything!

I am a west coast kid all the way. My #1 is UCLA. I had no interest in Marvel U (USC) and AFI is too expensive for me. That said the rest are backups, not premiere institutions like Columbia. My thoughts were UCLA and safety nets.

 I applied to LMU, SFSU, Emerson (accepted), DePaul (interviewed), SCAD (accepted), Syracuse and FAMU. Again, UCLA is my destination of choice. Everything else was back up and I tried to avoid NYC as much as possible. Unorthodox, but true to my taste. 

I need to update the spreadsheet but am admittedly Excel inept. Haha. Apologies.


----------



## CSBBATSE (Mar 25, 2017)

I know these are two different departments and I am the one who posted the date info as it was told to me, BUT the UCLA Screenwriting program got back to their interviewees on March 6th, which is a Monday. That said, if we (all or one of us) does not hear back today, keep in mind that they may have made the DECISIONS today, but the LETTERS may go out Monday. 

Anyway, this is what my neurotic logic is telling me at this point. However, fingers crossed we hear something today.


----------



## CSBBATSE (Mar 26, 2017)

Well, I didn't hear anything yesterday. Anyone else?


----------



## Zeno (Mar 26, 2017)

Charles Steven Broadbent said:


> Well, I didn't hear anything yesterday. Anyone else?


Nothing heard on my end. And nothing on the google spread sheet nor in my personal application status either: UCLA Graduate Division | Application Status


----------



## CSBBATSE (Mar 26, 2017)

Zeno said:


> Nothing heard. And nothing on the google spread sheet nor in my personal application status either: UCLA Graduate Division | Application Status


Same. Same. and Same... Perhaps Monday it is... haha... good ol' anxiety fest this weekend...


----------



## Zeno (Mar 26, 2017)

Charles Steven Broadbent said:


> Same. Same. and Same... Perhaps Monday it is... haha... good ol' anxiety fest this weekend...



The UCLA representative for those who interviewed did not think that they were on track to make the March 25th deadline. Said more like the very end of March or early April. This was two weeks ago when I submitted the video sample my interviewers requested.


----------



## CSBBATSE (Mar 26, 2017)

Zeno said:


> The UCLA Student Affairs Representative for those who interviewed did not think that they were on track to make the March 25th deadline. She said she believed it was more like the very end of March or early April.



Fair enough... My only wish is that they would have told us that during the interviews. Saying 25th just made for a nauseated and anticlimactic 25th.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 26, 2017)

True but I just keep telling myself UCLA is a long shot regardless. Only 18 spots available for Production/Directing. So, if any of us get in, it's kind of a miracle. You get waitlisted and it's still huge. Just being one of the 60 or so selected to interview out of 600 or so is outstanding. Anyway, all gravy and means we're doing something right. Water finds its own level as a good friend once said.


----------



## gxshi (Mar 27, 2017)

hey guys! fellow stresser here - it looks like someone in the production/directing stream got an acceptance yesterday according to the google sheet - any info on that?/anyone else?!?!


----------



## robert (Mar 27, 2017)

gxshi said:


> hey guys! fellow stresser here - it looks like someone in the production/directing stream got an acceptance yesterday according to the google sheet - any info on that?/anyone else?!?!



did you submit a short film to them after your interview?


----------



## evstah (Mar 27, 2017)

I just called the office to ask about the March 25th notification date, and they said that wasn't set in stone and that we should hear back sometime this month or early April ("very soon" she said).


----------



## robert (Mar 27, 2017)

evstah said:


> I just called the office to ask about the March 25th notification date, and they said that wasn't set in stone and that we should hear back sometime this month or early April ("very soon" she said).



hi did you interview with UCLA? And if yes, please did you send them a short film or a link to you work? Are you an international student?


----------



## evstah (Mar 27, 2017)

robert said:


> hi did you interview with UCLA? And if yes, please did you send them a short film or a link to you work? Are you an international student?


yes, I interviewed on campus earlier this month and sent a link to my reel thereafter. I'm not an international student.


----------



## gxshi (Mar 27, 2017)

robert said:


> did you submit a short film to them after your interview?



yup - submitted two youtube links - but they stressed that this was optional.


----------



## robert (Mar 27, 2017)

gxshi said:


> yup - submitted two youtube links - but they stressed that this was optional.



thank you. would you mind sharing the link to your work with me?  if you don't want to it's fine.


----------



## Kay Q. (Mar 27, 2017)

Still haven't heard anything as a screenwriting applicant and no interview.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 27, 2017)

So they are not sending out rejections yet either? This seems too much like what USC did... giving me hope until it was completely crushed to bits when after weeks of torture the wait was finally over and pointless (I did get rejected). 

Also, it's confusing how they interview some people, but others in the past have gotten accepted without interview? Hur?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 27, 2017)

F


BuddernScotch said:


> So they are not sending out rejections yet either? This seems too much like what USC did... giving me hope until it was completely crushed to bits when after weeks of torture the wait was finally over and pointless (I did get rejected).
> 
> Also, it's confusing how they interview some people, but others in the past have gotten accepted without interview? Hur?



FWIW, I have been a lurker on these forums for a few years (on and off since 2012, since time applying this year) and last year combed a lot of backed info - in the past UCLA screenwriting has required an interview for acceptance. period. However, the paradigm and schedule for notifications and even the day which the application was due has changed. Hard to say what they're up to now. My personal feeling is if you had an interview this year, but have not heard anything, you may not be rejected. And maybe they'll do another round of interviews based on the deadline for committing. Impossible to say and they don't seem to be giving up any info. Again, I'm only speaking about screenwriting applicants. USC did do multiple rounds of accepting screenwriting applicants, which I don't believe they have in pervious years. Cat isn't dead until they open the box. 

Also I think everyone should bear in mind that this forum and the statistics generated from it's members aren't representative of all applications - we are a highly motivated and passionate group compared to many other applicants - especially this year. So the acceptance rate among our members is higher than their actual rate of acceptance. Hopefully that makes sense. That's not to say that our members have a higher chance of being accepted per se, but it can appear that way if you look at the boards or the Google spreadsheets.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 27, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> F
> 
> 
> FWIW, I have been a lurker on these forums for a few years (on and off since 2012, since time applying this year) and last year combed a lot of backed info - in the past UCLA screenwriting has required an interview for acceptance. period. However, the paradigm and schedule for notifications and even the day which the application was due has changed. Hard to say what they're up to now. My personal feeling is if you had an interview this year, but have not heard anything, you may not be rejected. And maybe they'll do another round of interviews based on the deadline for committing. Impossible to say and they don't seem to be giving up any info. Again, I'm only speaking about screenwriting applicants. USC did do multiple rounds of accepting screenwriting applicants, which I don't believe they have in pervious years. Cat isn't dead until they open the box.
> ...



If interviews are necessary, I'm just a little confused why, since I had not been interviewed, they wouldn't send me a rejection letter already? Has anyone who hasn't gotten an interview gotten their rejection letter? Confuded.. 

I'm international (Canada) so not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## Tianzuo Shi (Mar 27, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> If interviews are necessary, I'm just a little confused why, since I had not been interviewed, they wouldn't send me a rejection letter already? Has anyone who hasn't gotten an interview gotten their rejection letter? Confuded..
> 
> I'm international (Canada) so not sure if that makes a difference.


No interview and no rejection by now. Also international.


----------



## LilyMunster (Mar 27, 2017)

Tianzuo Shi said:


> No interview and no rejection by now. Also international.


Same here(no interview & no rejection) for the screenwriting program, but I am American. I was rejected by the same school/program last year in February.


----------



## Kay Q. (Mar 28, 2017)

Mad annoying. They are really dragging this out just for us to be rejected. It will be April in a few days, I have to commit to other schools soon.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 28, 2017)

Kay Q. said:


> Mad annoying. They are really dragging this out just for us to be rejected. It will be April in a few days, I have to commit to other schools soon.


I feel ya. Iate sushi yesterday to feel better.
.. but I got food poisoning LAWL


----------



## Kay Q. (Mar 28, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> I feel ya. Iate sushi yesterday to feel better.
> .. but I got food poisoning LAWL


LOL oh no...


----------



## LilyMunster (Mar 28, 2017)

Kay Q. said:


> Mad annoying. They are really dragging this out just for us to be rejected. It will be April in a few days, I have to commit to other schools soon.



Yes me too. I applied to journalism masters programs and was accepted, but UCLA is holding things up. I know I was rejected, so why bother getting my hopes up? I don't even know why i applied again.


----------



## CSBBATSE (Mar 28, 2017)

@coffeeteaandme 

You were accepted yesterday via phone call?!? (Just checked '17 Spreadsheet)

Tell us about the call! 

Congratulations!


----------



## coffeeteaandme (Mar 28, 2017)

Charles Steven Broadbent said:


> @coffeeteaandme
> 
> You were accepted yesterday via phone call?!? (Just checked '17 Spreadsheet)
> 
> ...



Hi Charles! Thank you so much! I received the call mid afternoon pacific time yesterday from a professor  According to the spreadsheet, someone was informed on Sunday as well, so it sounds like acceptances should be rolling out throughout the early half of this week.

UCLA was my top choice so I'll be attending in the fall! This forum has been tremendously helpful throughout the application, interview, and waiting process. I wish all the best for everyone here!


----------



## Zeno (Mar 28, 2017)

coffeeteaandme said:


> Hi Charles! Thank you so much! I received the call mid afternoon yesterday from a professor  According to the spreadsheet, someone was informed on Sunday as well, so it sounds like acceptances should be rolling out throughout the early half of this week.
> 
> UCLA was my top choice so I'll be attending in the fall! This forum has been tremendously helpful throughout the application, interview, and waiting process. I wish all the best for everyone here!



Congrats on getting into UCLA production/directing coffeeteaandme! Especially with it being your first choice. Where else did you apply? Curious what your work is like genre-wise. Course, if you are comfortable sharing.

I'd be happy to have that option having applied to UCLA production/directing and feeling like my interview went relatively well including my pitch which was a social commentary drama with a little comedy sprinkled in. 

They explicitly asked for a completed film mentioned by my references but it's so darn old that I asked to send a rough cut of a scene from my latest. They reluctantly agreed to my alternate. Kind of a gamble but a gamble worth taking as it's about immigration, topical and all.

But, it's gotta be an impossible task for them to narrow down 600 or so down to about 60 and, then, about 18. I'm just happy to have made the first cut. 

Admittedly, I went to UCSB for undergrad and would like to stay in the system, especially given the modest tuition cost at the UCs. That's why I had a professor who teaches at UCSB and UCLA be one of my references.

Anyway, surely it's trickier given there are less slots than, say, Columbia University. Guess I'll see but either way but feeling good no matter. These are all great schools we are all getting interest from.


----------



## CSBBATSE (Mar 28, 2017)

Anyone hear back today 3/28?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 28, 2017)

Charles Steven Broadbent said:


> Anyone hear back today 3/28?


No, I don't think so. Having gone through this waiting process with USC already this year (unfortunately rejected but was, like the majority of applicants, notified much later than necessary - later than all of USC screenwriting history). 

It might honestly be healthier to relax and focus on the present as cheesy as it sounds. In the long waiting process my life almost stopped and I let so many things go by just having my mind and heart in an imagined perfect future where I was accepted to USC. 

 good luck with the wait. Many of us are in the same boat still.


----------



## CSBBATSE (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah, great advice. Checking and panicking become habitualized real quick in all the nerves. Good luck to all and congratulations to those who are accepted and those who had the courage to apply! I'm going camping.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 29, 2017)

Woke up to an email saying to check the status website and found a rejection from the screenwriting MFA. To be expected but I'd be lying if I said after an interview if it wasn't incredibly disappointing. 

So yeah... check your email and portal if you applied to screenwriting.


----------



## Grant (Mar 29, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Woke up to an email saying to check the status website and found a rejection from the screenwriting MFA. To be expected but I'd be lying if I said after an interview if it wasn't incredibly disappointing.
> 
> So yeah... check your email and portal if you applied to screenwriting.


I got the same email unfortunately...what's next for you Elle?


----------



## LilyMunster (Mar 29, 2017)

I see two denials from people who were waiting on the screenwriting decisions(like me). So, I guess I better prepare for the denial, it was expected anyway. I've been checking and refreshing all day, nothing yet though.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 29, 2017)

Grant said:


> I got the same email unfortunately...what's next for you Elle?



Well, I'm entering a crowdfunding and post production phase of a short film I wrote and directed (I've got a short blog post about it up here on the site). I have a hour long pilot that's currently entered in a lot of film festivals that I'm waiting to hear back about. And I'm reaching out to my industry contacts looking for writer's assistant/script coordinator positions (I have a preference for TV writing). There's probably a dozen other things on my to-do list too but those are the basics!

How about yourself?


----------



## Iuli Dia (Mar 29, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Well, I'm entering a crowdfunding and post production phase of a short film I wrote and directed (I've got a short blog post about it up here on the site). I have a hour long pilot that's currently entered in a lot of film festivals that I'm waiting to hear back about. And I'm reaching out to my industry contacts looking for writer's assistant/script coordinator positions (I have a preference for TV writing). There's probably a dozen other things on my to-do list too but those are the basics!
> 
> How about yourself?



Which film festivals did you enter your pilot? Also what's the genre?


----------



## LilyMunster (Mar 30, 2017)

Rejected...again.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 30, 2017)

So a quick question... if we know there's no possible way an uninterviewed applicant could get in, why can't the rejections be sent out earlier for those not interviewed? Wouldn't that mean only 60 people must wait for their rejection letters?

Strange that USC also interviews yet admit some without? Blerrg? 

Also... this is where we check, right? UCLA Graduate Division | Application Status


----------



## Kira (Mar 30, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> So a quick question... if we know there's no possible way an uninterviewed applicant could get in, why can't the rejections be sent out earlier for those not interviewed? Wouldn't that mean only 60 people must wait for their rejection letters?
> 
> Strange that USC also interviews yet admit some without? Blerrg?
> 
> Also... this is where we check, right? UCLA Graduate Division | Application Status



Can't answer the first part. I don't think USC interviews screenwriting applicants, but production students. Yes, that is where I checked.


----------



## gxshi (Mar 30, 2017)

update - just got an email notification about being waitlisted for the production/directing program...


----------



## CSBBATSE (Mar 30, 2017)

gxshi said:


> update - just got an email notification about being waitlisted for the production/directing program...



Same. Top 22 including the 18 chosen... close, but no cigar. @gxshi good luck! More waiting is so brutal. Hahaha.


----------



## gxshi (Mar 30, 2017)

CSBBATSE said:


> Same. Top 22 including the 18 chosen... close, but no cigar. @gxshi good luck! More waiting is so brutal. Hahaha.



Good luck to you as well! At least somewhat peace of mind now. 

I suppose Jesus take the wheel now...


----------



## Iuli Dia (Mar 30, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> So a quick question... if we know there's no possible way an uninterviewed applicant could get in, why can't the rejections be sent out earlier for those not interviewed? Wouldn't that mean only 60 people must wait for their rejection letters?
> 
> Strange that USC also interviews yet admit some without? Blerrg?
> 
> Also... this is where we check, right? UCLA Graduate Division | Application Status



I've entered my email and I got a message saying they cannot find my application based for the email address entered. Is anyone else having this issue? Does it mean they simply haven't posted a decision yet?


----------



## Zeno (Mar 30, 2017)

CSBBATSE said:


> Same. Top 22 including the 18 chosen... close, but no cigar. @gxshi good luck! More waiting is so brutal. Hahaha.



Congrats on getting waitlisted CSBBATSE and gxshi. How do you know top 22? Was this a personal email from a professor or some form letter from the department or admissions? I'm curious if you both got them at the same time. I have yet to receive an email either way today as a UCLA MFA Production/Directing applicant who interviewed.


----------



## CSBBATSE (Mar 30, 2017)

Zeno said:


> Congrats on getting waitlisted CSBBATSE and gxshi. How do you know top 22? Was this a personal email from a professor or some form letter from the department or admissions? I'm curious if you both got them at the same time. I have yet to receive an email either way today as a UCLA MFA Production/Directing applicant who interviewed.



Admissions and that is what my email said. I can't speak for @gxshi but mine said thank you, ... you were one of 22 selected, but unfortunately only 18 are admitted... etc.

I'm sorry that you have yet to hear back via email @Zeno . I hope you get a phone call of acceptance instead!


----------



## CSBBATSE (Mar 30, 2017)

@coffeeteaandme

Hey, waitlist just went out and now I am wondering what deadline were you given to confirm enrollment? I know you are committing to UCLA, so I am trying to understanding the timeline.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 30, 2017)

CSBBATSE said:


> Admissions and that is what my email said. I can't speak for @gxshi but mine said thank you, blah blah, you were one of our top 22 selected, but unfortunately only 18 are admitted... etc.
> 
> I'm sorry that you have yet to hear back via email @Zeno . I hope you get a phone call of acceptance instead!



I'm not sorry as UCLA is not one of my first choices though it was fun to interview and I did go to UCSB for undergrad so figured why not. And it's a solid program. Those would be Columbia University Screenwriting/Directing where I was waitlisted and AFI conservatory in Screenwriting where I'm awaiting a decision and feeling confident based on my interview. Think they have done all the accept calls for UCLA Production/Directing MFA, given. I was just curious if yours was more of a form letter meant for all waitlisters versus a personal email written just to you. Assuming the former.


----------



## CSBBATSE (Mar 30, 2017)

Zeno said:


> I'm not sorry as UCLA is not one of my first choices though it was fun to interview and I did go to UCSB for undergrad so figured why not. Those would be Columbia University Screenwriting/Directing where I was waitlisted and AFI conservatory in Screenwriting where I'm awaiting a decision and feeling confident based on my interview. Think they have done all the accept calls. I was just curious if yours was more of a form letter meant for all waitlisters versus a personal email written just to you. Assuming the former.



Yeah, I'd assume standard boiler plate, but I don't know. Well, good luck with your other programs.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 30, 2017)

Iuli Dia said:


> I've entered my email and I got a message saying they cannot find my application based for the email address entered. Is anyone else having this issue? Does it mean they simply haven't posted a decision yet?



I got this... but I was unwittingly trying to log into their undergraduate so I'm not sure what's going on here if you're trying to log in through the link I put there. Sorry :/

So uhhm.. more questions. Has anyone else, like me, not gotten any rejections back even though theyve not been interviewed? Is that just how it's done since they're really busy with the waitlist organization and such? lol


----------



## Iuli Dia (Mar 30, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> I got this... but I was unwittingly trying to log into their undergraduate so I'm not sure what's going on here if you're trying to log in through the link I put there. Sorry :/
> 
> So uhhm.. more questions. Has anyone else, like me, not gotten any rejections back even though theyve not been interviewed? Is that just how it's done since they're really busy with the waitlist organization and such? lol



I also have not been interviewed and have not gotten a rejection yet. Since they don't recognize my email I'll probably call to follow up.

@icygee has been waitlisted without interview I believe?


----------



## Grant (Mar 30, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Well, I'm entering a crowdfunding and post production phase of a short film I wrote and directed (I've got a short blog post about it up here on the site). I have a hour long pilot that's currently entered in a lot of film festivals that I'm waiting to hear back about. And I'm reaching out to my industry contacts looking for writer's assistant/script coordinator positions (I have a preference for TV writing). There's probably a dozen other things on my to-do list too but those are the basics!
> 
> How about yourself?


That's awesome. It sounds like you're staying busy. I'm going to keep chipping away at my scripts and submit them to writing competitions and work on a documentary. Be fun to read your blog post if you link to it.


----------



## Tianzuo Shi (Mar 30, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> I got this... but I was unwittingly trying to log into their undergraduate so I'm not sure what's going on here if you're trying to log in through the link I put there. Sorry :/
> 
> So uhhm.. more questions. Has anyone else, like me, not gotten any rejections back even though theyve not been interviewed? Is that just how it's done since they're really busy with the waitlist organization and such? lol


Same here.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 30, 2017)

Tianzuo Shi said:


> Same here.



So it seems that no one, who has not been interviewed, has been rejected? Why oh why UCLA our poor little hearts!


----------



## Jason Hedy (Mar 30, 2017)

Got notified today too that I was put on their Wait List for the directing program.  Pretty stoked about it tbh.  Good luck to the others waitlisted too, I think we stand a fair chance!


----------



## LilyMunster (Mar 30, 2017)

I went from being sad all day from my ucla rejection to being very angry all evening. I just don't know what to do with myself, I wanted this more than anything. I've so far no luck in the film festival route. I'm not good at anything else really, writing is what I thought I excelled at. I guess I can't say that anymore. I thought about the professional program, but I don't have the money to pay the $2000 deposit if by some miracle I am admitted. Ugh, sorry for the whiny rant but it's been a rough last few years for me. Good luck to all who were given a chance by the admissions people.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 30, 2017)

LilyMunster said:


> I went from being sad all day from my ucla rejection to being very angry all evening. I just don't know what to do with myself, I wanted this more than anything. I've so far no luck in the film festival route. I'm not good at anything else really, writing is what I thought I excelled at. I guess I can't say that anymore. I thought about the professional program, but I don't have the money to pay the $2000 deposit if by some miracle I am admitted. Ugh, sorry for the whiny rant but it's been a rough last few years for me. Good luck to all who were given a chance by the admissions people.



This is my exact sitution and process with USC. It often seems like there's nothing to do but whine because people like us who aren't good at advertising ourselves have no foot in the door and we place all our hopes in this bright shining route that can help us get those opportunities we need to finally showcase our one single ability. I have no advice lol because I feel you 100%. Super sucks :/


----------



## Iuli Dia (Mar 30, 2017)

LilyMunster said:


> I went from being sad all day from my ucla rejection to being very angry all evening. I just don't know what to do with myself, I wanted this more than anything. I've so far no luck in the film festival route. I'm not good at anything else really, writing is what I thought I excelled at. I guess I can't say that anymore. I thought about the professional program, but I don't have the money to pay the $2000 deposit if by some miracle I am admitted. Ugh, sorry for the whiny rant but it's been a rough last few years for me. Good luck to all who were given a chance by the admissions people.



Evaluating writing and film is very subjective. I say keep knocking on all the doors you find and someone will eventually open up. In the meantime, keep working on your craft, take feedback, get better. That's all any of us can do.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Apr 2, 2017)

Keepin' the thread alive... still no rejections for non-interviewees? Hope they didn't just forget about us.


----------



## LilyMunster (Apr 2, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> Keepin' the thread alive... still no rejections for non-interviewees? Hope they didn't just forget about us.



I wasn't interviewed & was rejected.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Apr 2, 2017)

LilyMunster said:


> I wasn't interviewed & was rejected.


May I ask: when did you submit your application?


----------



## LilyMunster (Apr 2, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> May I ask: when did you submit your application?


November 2016.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Apr 2, 2017)

LilyMunster said:


> November 2016.



Ah, thank you. I wish I knew what order they reviewed the apps in... sigh... I just want a final answer to carry on with my life.

EDIT: apparently interviews are "not necessarily" needed for acceptance... this comes from another call to the UCLA screenwriting MFA people. I'm not sure if this is good news or just more stress for you all (if anyone's still even following this thread). And boy, is my phone bill this month going to be yuuge.. it was $90 last month from calls to USC from Canada.


----------



## Kay Q. (Apr 3, 2017)

I still haven't heard anything either...


----------



## Iuli Dia (Apr 3, 2017)

I emailed UCLA in regards to the message I received when I attempted to check my application status. I received this reply today.

"Thank you for your interest in the UCLA School of Theater, Film and Television. The decision shall be posted within a few weeks at the latest."

If interviews are not required for MFA Screenwriting then that would certainly be good for me, although it would be a departure from their protocol. I don't want to get my hopes up but alas, hope is the last thing that dies lol. So, a few more weeks everyone. Hang in there!!!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 3, 2017)

Interesting...
A while ago when I emailed them I received this in response to my inquiry about our screenwriting statuses. I didn't read it closely until now because my denial came right before I received their answer. This comes from the screenwriting admissions administrator. I was notified of my rejection on 3/29. 

Dear Miss Davis,

 All admissions decisions have been made.  Official notices from UCLA Graduate Admissions should be received by applicants before the official Council of Graduate Schools notification deadline of April 15th.


Thank you.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Apr 3, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Interesting...
> A while ago when I emailed them I received this in response to my inquiry about our screenwriting statuses. I didn't read it closely until now because my denial came right before I received their answer. This comes from the screenwriting admissions administrator. I was notified of my rejection on 3/29.
> 
> Dear Miss Davis,
> ...



Very informative indeed. They seem to have inconsistent information but I guess there's just too many channels of communication to expect exact replies. Wondering aloud why they would keep these precious admissions decisions so close to their hearts and let the rest of us hang in some type of persistent limbo. Probably the same reason as USC, but of course we don't know for sure that reason either... perhaps some final waitlist arrangements? 

I just hope it has nothing to do with my not submitting my proof of funding as an international applicant... I was told it wouldn't matter but the timeline now seems too short for there to be any hope for me actually even getting a visa. lol. Lordie.


----------



## leicafan1990 (Apr 4, 2017)

I was notified yesterday that I have been accepted to the MFA Cinematography program for the Fall of 2017 after being waitlisted last year. This has been my dream for the past three years. If you weren't offered admission this year, please stick with it and apply again next year. I'm glad that I did. A rejection can be discouraging but use the year as an opportunity to grow and improve your craft. Your persistence will pay off.


----------



## Zeno (Apr 4, 2017)

leicafan1990 said:


> I was notified yesterday that I have been accepted to the MFA Cinematography program for the Fall of 2017 after being waitlisted last year. This has been my dream for the past three years. If you weren't offered admission this year, please stick with it and apply again next year. I'm glad that I did. A rejection can be discouraging but use the year as an opportunity to grow and improve your craft. Your persistence will pay off.


Good for you. Perseverance is essential in this field. Congrats!


----------



## BuddernScotch (Apr 7, 2017)

Anyone still not been notified?


----------



## brandon segelke (Apr 7, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> Anyone still not been notified?


yup still dont know shit...called today and they said we will definitely know before May....yay


----------



## BuddernScotch (Apr 8, 2017)

brandon segelke said:


> yup still dont know shit...called today and they said we will definitely know before May....yay


guh.w hat? why?! Their deadlinr for accepting is 14th I believe and someone previously posted that all decisions had already been made BECAUSE the deadline to accept is the 14th. My suspicion is perhaps we are waitlisted for the waitlist... but that might even be a little too optimistic.


----------



## brandon segelke (Apr 8, 2017)

Just received my Rejection letter today via an email telling me to check the portal. Finally, time to move on and try again. Seeya next season filmschool.org


----------



## BuddernScotch (Apr 10, 2017)

Received an email reply today and was told that the latest possible date for a concrete answer for those (few) of us still without any admittance/rejection decision, was _the end of April_. Oh lordie.


----------



## Kay Q. (Apr 11, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> Received an email reply today and was told that the latest possible date for a concrete answer for those (few) of us still without any admittance/rejection decision, was _the end of April_. Oh lordie.


Ridiculous.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Apr 15, 2017)

Received the long-awaited rejection today morning. Not as painful as the first one from USC - just as annoying how long they dragged it out despite apparently having all the decisions made since two weeks ago. Good luck to all in this thread with your coming year, whether accepted or rejected. We all have some major work to do to continue forwards towards our goals.


----------



## letixia (Apr 17, 2017)

Any other production/directing applicants out there who still haven't heard anything? This is nuts.


----------



## Tianzuo Shi (Apr 17, 2017)

letixia said:


> Any other production/directing applicants out there who still haven't heard anything? This is nuts.


Haven't heard anyting


----------



## Nosefuratu (Apr 18, 2017)

letixia said:


> Any other production/directing applicants out there who still haven't heard anything? This is nuts.



Hi everyone, joining the comiseration  I have not heard yet either. Hope to hear soon!


----------



## Kay Q. (Apr 21, 2017)

Still nothing as well.


----------



## Iuli Dia (Apr 21, 2017)

I received my letter and I did not get in. It is what it is. I'm just going to keep on writing and possibly apply again next year.


----------



## Kala (Apr 23, 2017)

Are there any animation workshop applicants here? The waiting is driving me nuts!


----------



## Flaherty (Apr 25, 2017)

Kala said:


> Are there any animation workshop applicants here? The waiting is driving me nuts!


For a while I thought I was the only person still waiting to hear back.  I'm glad I'm not the only one at least...


----------



## Kala (Apr 25, 2017)

Flaherty said:


> For a while I thought I was the only person still waiting to hear back.  I'm glad I'm not the only one at least...



Same here. What are you waiting for?


----------



## Kay Q. (May 3, 2017)

FINALLY I received a decision this morning I can move on with my life


----------



## gxshi (May 5, 2017)

Anyone on the waitlist hear anything? Just called admissions and was told that its on a rolling basis and you might find out as late as august... o.0....


----------



## Kala (May 5, 2017)

Still no reply sigh* . I emailed the department the other day and got this reply:

"Since UCLA switched to a new application system, there has been a delay in application decisions. The admissions committee is still reviewing applications, so we have not finished sending out all decisions yet. However, you should receive your decision soon via email."

Ugh this waiting is agony >~< It might be a bad sign if it's taking this long.


----------



## Kala (May 5, 2017)

Kay Q. said:


> FINALLY I received a decision this morning I can move on with my life


congrats


----------



## Kay Q. (May 7, 2017)

Kala said:


> congrats



Oh, I was denied LOL, but that's ok, I knew that was going to be the result since they took so long to send out decisions, but good luck to you though! Hang in there!


----------



## robert (May 10, 2017)

I just got off the wait-list and have been accepted into the MFA Production/Directing program.  Best news today. Yay. Good luck to those who are still waiting to hear back.


----------



## CSBBATSE (May 12, 2017)

Incoming MFA prod/direct hombre here. I am looking around for roommates for a 3+/-bedroom house about $800 - $1200 (per person) depending on where we look. I'd like to stay off campus so that I can pump any extra cash into my films. Anyone interested in living off campus and saving a few shells in the process, please PM me and let's start searching! Keep in mind, If we wind up a few minutes from campus we can car pool!


----------



## gxshi (May 12, 2017)

CSBBATSE said:


> Incoming MFA prod/direct hombre here. I am looking around for roommates for a 3+/-bedroom house about $800 - $1200 (per person) depending on where we look. I'd like to stay off campus so that I can pump any extra cash into my films. Anyone interested in living off campus and saving a few shells in the process, please PM me and let's start searching! Keep in mind, If we wind up a few minutes from campus we can car pool!



@robert @CSBBATSE congrats on getting off the waitlist! Just curious can you share details regarding the notification? Still on the hook here and seeing bummed out...


----------



## CSBBATSE (May 12, 2017)

@gxshi Thank you and good luck to you! I was called two weeks ago by a professor and offered a spot. I accepted that spot last week after emailing with second and third year UCLA students. I know that the waitlist is still open, but I am not sure how many people have committed. Hang in there and I hope another spot opens up for you!


----------



## Flaherty (May 20, 2017)

Are there any Animation Workshop applicants here that have heard something yet?


----------



## LilyMunster (May 25, 2017)

After everything, being rejected for 2nd time by UCLA; I received an email stating i was accepted to the professional screenwriters program(ucla). Not a big deal, looks like they accept anybody. But, since I'm damn near destitute and can't pay the $2000, i won't be attending. Even though I want to.


----------



## Flaherty (May 26, 2017)

LilyMunster said:


> After everything, being rejected for 2nd time by UCLA; I received an email stating i was accepted to the professional screenwriters program(ucla). Not a big deal, looks like they accept anybody. But, since I'm damn near destitute and can't pay the $2000, i won't be attending. Even though I want to.



That's unfortunate, you can't take out any loans to pay for it?


----------



## Chris W (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm finally catching up on reading all of these posts. (I had a backlog of 900+ unread) Congrats to everyone! Be sure to come back to the site to share your experience at the school after attending for a while. 

I hope everyone found the site helpful!


----------



## Flaherty (Jun 12, 2017)

Am I really the only person who hasn't heard anything from UCLA yet?


----------



## Chris W (Jul 23, 2019)

Attn 2017 UCLA peeps! As you're coming to the end of your program....please be sure to review the school on our review system. It can be an anonymous review:









						UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.)
					

The two-year Master of Fine Arts in Screenwriting program encourages students to concentrate upon the challenge of writing a well-structured story



					www.filmschool.org
				




Thanks!


----------

